# Governo Meloni, le tappe: consultazioni, ministri e fiducia



## fabri47 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Topic dedicato alla *formazione* del *governo di centrodestra* uscito vincitore alle urne alle scorse elezioni politiche del 25 settembre che, molto probabilmente, avrà come presidente del consiglio *Giorgia Meloni*, leader di Fratelli d'Italia, che sarebbe la prima premier donna della storia della Repubblica Italiana.

Le tappe chiave sono le seguenti:
-*13 ottobre:* *prima seduta di Camera (ore 10:00) e Senato (10:30). Si eleggeranno i presidenti di Camera e Senato. *A presiedere la seduta della camera sarà Ettore Rosato di IV, vice presidente anziano della legislatura appena passata. Al senato, l'incarico spetterebbe a Giorgio Napolitano, in quando senatore a vita più anziano, ma molto probabilmente le sue condizioni gli impediranno la sua presenza e, perciò, dovrebbe essere l'altra senatrice a vita Liliana Segre a presiedere tale seduta.

-*Dopo le elezioni dei presidenti di Camera e Senato, avviene il momento più atteso: le consultazioni.* Il presidente della Repubblica incaricherà, salvo colpi di scena, Giorgia Meloni (in quanto leader del partito vincitore e candidata premier) nel ruolo di "presidente del consiglio incaricato" per la formazione di un nuovo esecutivo. Il premier incaricato può accettare senza riserva o con riserva. Nel primo caso, la formazione dell'esecutivo è già compiuta dopo l'accettazione dell'incarico, con rapido annuncio della lista dei ministri prima del giuramento e la fiducia del parlamento. È accaduto solo una volta, ossia quando Silvio Berlusconi, vincitore delle elezioni politiche del 2008, accettò l'incarico di Napolitano con la lista ministri già pronta. Nel caso di accettazione con riserva, che è la casistica più diffusa, il premier incaricato si consulta con le varie forze politiche per la formazione dell'esecutivo, dopodichè, qualche giorno dopo, scioglie la riserva presentando al capo dello Stato la lista dei ministri oppure, in caso non sia riuscito a formare l'esecutivo, decide di rifiutare l'incarico. La data delle consultazioni, al momento, è sconosciuta ma è certo che si dovrebbero accelerare i tempi vista la situazione economica del nostro paese, complice la guerra in Ucraina.

-Dopo la formazione dell'esecutivo, avviene il giuramento e poi la fiducia in parlamento che rende ufficiale la formazione del nuovo governo di centrodestra a, probabile, guida Meloni.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Mettiamo qui tutte le notizie riguardanti il nuovo governo, in particolare le ultime sui ministri. Parto io:

*Per il ministero dell'economia esce un nuovo nome, quello di Giancarlo Giorgetti. Resta viva l'ipotesi Panetta.

Ministero dell'interno, ipotesi Matteo Piantedosi, prefetto di Roma ed ex capo di Gabinetto al Viminale quando Salvini era ministro degli interni.

Ministero dell'energia, freno di Giorgia Meloni sul nome di Paolo Scaroni. 

Alla giustizia, Casellati o Bongiorno.

Alla sanità, si fanno i nomi di Guido Rasi o Guido Bertolaso.

Agli esteri, sempre più probabile l'ipotesi Tajani.

Alla Difesa, Adolfo Urso o Guido Crosetto.

Ai Rapporti con il Parlamento, probabile Lupi.

Alla Transizione Ecologica, Fabio Rampelli.

Alla presidenza della Camera, Riccardo Molinari o Giancarlo Giorgetti. Alla presidenza del Senato, molto probabile Ignazio La Russa.*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mettiamo qui tutte le notizie riguardanti il nuovo governo, in particolare le ultime sui ministri. Parto io:
> 
> *Per il ministero dell'economia esce un nuovo nome, quello di Giancarlo Giorgetti. Resta viva l'ipotesi Panetta.
> 
> ...


*Alla Pubblica Istruzione, possibile Bernini.*


----------



## Andris (12 Ottobre 2022)

hanno detto di avere l'accordo per le presidenze di Camera e Senato


----------



## Andris (12 Ottobre 2022)

Ronzulli potrebbe finire al Turismo


----------



## sunburn (12 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mettiamo qui tutte le notizie riguardanti il nuovo governo, in particolare le ultime sui ministri. Parto io:
> 
> *Per il ministero dell'economia esce un nuovo nome, quello di Giancarlo Giorgetti. Resta viva l'ipotesi Panetta.
> 
> ...


Non sarebbero troppi ministri senatori? I ministri sono spesso in giro per impegni vari e partecipano poco ai lavori parlamentari. 
Con 4-5 ministri-senatori più il presidente che non vota, al Senato rischierebbero di andare sotto molto spesso.


----------



## Lo Gnu (12 Ottobre 2022)

Dio santo, ancora gente come Bertolaso o Lupi?


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mettiamo qui tutte le notizie riguardanti il nuovo governo, in particolare le ultime sui ministri. Parto io:
> 
> *Per il ministero dell'economia esce un nuovo nome, quello di Giancarlo Giorgetti. Resta viva l'ipotesi Panetta.
> 
> ...


Tajani per distacco il più credibile per gli esteri per cui bene, alla difesa sarà Crosetto penso, è un pezzo da 90 di FDI uno dei padri politici sia del partito che di Meloni deve avere un ministero.

Alla giustizia il nano esigerà uno dei suoi ovviamente.


----------



## Andris (12 Ottobre 2022)

*Renzi denuncia l'inciucio pd-m5s per spartirsi le cariche di opposizione:

"Una grave ferita istituzionale, di un'inaudita gravità, l'accordo tra Pd e M5s per lasciare fuori il terzo polo dalle cariche che spettano alle opposizioni.
Se succede il giorno dopo c'è una polemica istituzionale enorme perché hanno violato le regole e a quel punto chiederemo il Copasir

Sono sette i posti riservati all'opposizione: tre alla Camera e tre al senato più il Copasir.
La settimana prossima si eleggono i primi sei: due vicepresidenti alla Camera e due al Senato e un questore per ciascuna Camera. 
Questo è il Regolamento, la regola non scritta è che ciascuna forza dell'opposizione sia rappresentata.*
Nel 2013 il Pd mise alcuni a votare Di Maio. 
Bisogna che al Senato un vicepresidente rimanga al terzo polo e ragionevolmente il M5s deve cedere, che sono arrivati secondi.
Ma hanno fatto un accordo blindato con il Pd, ne sono sicuro.

*Credo che il capogruppo alla Camera sarà di Azione e quello al Senato di Italia viva. 
Abbiamo già fatto l'accordo
Saranno due donne, allo stesso modo del Partito democratico? 
Vorrei segnalare che il Pd ha eletto il 29% di donne e noi il 46%*, poi credo che faremo come sempre la parità: se c'è un uomo alla Camera ci sarà una donna al Senato"


Ansa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Ronzulli potrebbe finire al Turismo



Turismo sessuale.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Renzi denuncia l'inciucio pd-m5s per spartirsi le cariche di opposizione:
> 
> "Una grave ferita istituzionale, di un'inaudita gravità, l'accordo tra Pd e M5s per lasciare fuori il terzo polo dalle cariche che spettano alle opposizioni.
> Se succede il giorno dopo c'è una polemica istituzionale enorme perché hanno violato le regole e a quel punto chiederemo il Copasir
> ...


Bene, si scannassero tra loro. Renzi che fa la morale poi, fa veramente ridere.


----------



## Andris (12 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bene, si scannassero tra loro. Renzi che fa la morale poi, fa veramente ridere.


avrà tirato un sospiro di sollievo quando Belloni ha detto che non diventerà ministro, anzi ora se vuole il Copasir è per tenere sotto mano certe faccende che lo riguardano
come Berlusconi, ormai la priorità nella politica è diventato tutelarsi...


----------



## raducioiu (12 Ottobre 2022)

> *Alla sanità, si fanno i nomi di Guido Rasi o Guido Bertolaso.*


Rasi?? Non ci siamo. Era consigliere di Figliuolo, un altro sostenitore della cricca dei discriminatori liberticidi pro-greenpass.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Ottobre 2022)

Non mettere Salvini agli interni è uno scandalo. Se non un tradimento alla destra poco ci manca. La Meloni realizza i desideri della peggiore sinistra che l'ha mandato ad uno scandaloso processo


----------



## fabri47 (12 Ottobre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non mettere Salvini agli interni è uno scandalo. Se non un tradimento alla destra poco ci manca. La Meloni realizza i desideri della peggiore sinistra che l'ha mandato ad uno scandaloso processo


Se mettono un draghiano all'economia ed un pro-green pass alla salute è uguale. Così come era ovvio che sarà un esecutivo che cederà a molti compromessi. Lo stesso Salvini ne è al corrente, infatti non lo vedo affatto protestare per questa cosa.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Ottobre 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Rasi?? Non ci siamo. Era consigliere di Figliuolo, un altro sostenitore della cricca dei discriminatori liberticidi pro-greenpass.


Rasi peraltro è un pro-mask più di Speranza. No, non scherzo, visto che voleva le mascherine anche oltre aprile, mentre Speranza decise di toglierle a maggio.

Di questo passo, si rischia di rimpiangere l'ipotesi di Bassetti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Ottobre 2022)

*Saltato vertice di maggioranza. Salvini se ne va e non partecipa all'incontro con i leader.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Ottobre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non mettere Salvini agli interni è uno scandalo. Se non un tradimento alla destra poco ci manca. La Meloni realizza i desideri della peggiore sinistra che l'ha mandato ad uno scandaloso processo



Il problema è Mattarella.
Comunque non è ancora detto...


----------



## fabri47 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Saltato vertice di maggioranza. Salvini se ne va e non partecipa all'incontro con i leader.*


Uahahahahahah. Ma sono veramente ridicoli, tutti...


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Saltato vertice di maggioranza. Salvini se ne va e non partecipa all'incontro con i leader.*


Imbarazzanti. Tutti gli esponenti delle 4 gambe del centrodestra. Nessuno si sta comportando bene


----------



## fabri47 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Saltato vertice di maggioranza. Salvini se ne va e non partecipa all'incontro con i leader.*


Salvini dopo la batosta elettorale torna a fare il duro e puro? Mentre approvavano leggi liberticide ha fatto il cagnolino, senza un minimo accenno di protesta. Mammamia, quanto fanno schifo lì dentro. Tutti!


----------



## fabri47 (12 Ottobre 2022)

*Per Il Fatto Quotidiano, Salvini insiste per il Viminale e su Calderoli al Senato.*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Per Il Fatto Quotidiano, Salvini insiste per il Viminale e su Calderoli al Senato.*


*Conferme anche da Repubblica. Salvini vuole il ministero degli Interni e la presidenza del Senato a Calderoli.

Crippa (Lega): "Non c'è accordo. Per noi Salvini prima scelta agli interni e Calderoli al senato".

Giorgetti (Lega) e ministro dello sviluppo economico uscente: "C'è tempo, ma non troppo".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Ottobre 2022)

*Repubblica e Rete 4: Trovato l'accordo per Camera e Senato.
La Russa al Senato, Molinari alla Camera.*


----------



## Igniorante (12 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Turismo sessuale.



"L'infermiera nella corsia dei militari"


----------



## UDG (12 Ottobre 2022)

Questo governo non durerà nemmeno un anno


----------



## Andris (12 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica e Rete 4: Trovato l'accordo per Camera e Senato.
> La Russa al Senato, Molinari alla Camera.*


questa è la notizia fino a oggi pomeriggio, ma ora sembra saltata

comunque Molinari ha una pendenza processuale, non vedo perchè fornire un assist alla propaganda di sinistra già ampiamente gonfia senza questi scenari sul piatto d'argento


----------



## Andris (12 Ottobre 2022)

sempre più convinto che Ronzulli sia il Galliani femmina e custodisca determinati "segreti" della villa di Hardcore
sono due persone che Silvio vuole sempre a tutti i costi accanto
se scrivessero un libro questi chissà che uscirebbe...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> questa è la notizia fino a oggi pomeriggio, ma ora sembra saltata
> 
> comunque Molinari ha una pendenza processuale, non vedo perchè fornire un assist alla propaganda di sinistra già ampiamente gonfia senza questi scenari sul piatto d'argento



Saltata e poi ricomposta ancora, stando alle ultime.


----------



## Andris (13 Ottobre 2022)

*solita standing ovation per Segre che apre i lavori al Senato*

*Calderoli rinuncia pubblicamente e cede il posto a La Russa che lo ringrazia, serve maggioranza assoluta quindi il centro-destra da solo lo elegge*

*alla Camera invece per le prime tre chiamate serve la maggioranza di 2/3, quindi bisogna aspettare la quarta chiamata per avere un presidente di centro-destra a meno di un nome che metta d'accordo anche l'opposizione*


----------



## Andris (13 Ottobre 2022)

*Segre, neanche a farlo di proposito, presiede nel mese del centenario della Marcia su Roma quindi scontato discorso sui fasci:*
*
"In questo mese di ottobre nel quale cade il centenario della Marcia su Roma, che dette inizio alla dittatura fascista, tocca proprio ad una come me assumere momentaneamente la presidenza di questo tempio della democrazia che è il Senato della Repubblica*
*Ed il valore simbolico di questa circostanza casuale si amplifica nella mia mente perché, vedete, ai miei tempi la scuola iniziava in ottobre; ed è impossibile per me non provare una sorta di vertigine ricordando che quella stessa bambina che in un giorno come questo del 1938, sconsolata e smarrita, fu costretta dalle leggi razziste a lasciare vuoto il suo banco delle scuole elementari, oggi si trova per uno strano destino addirittura sul banco più prestigioso del Senato!"*


----------



## Andris (13 Ottobre 2022)

*La Russa:*

*"Grande gesto di generosità di Roberto Calderoli che, come me, forse più di me poteva fare e avrebbe titoli per essere il presidente del Senato.

Lo ringrazio per la sua scelta che è politica e gli rinnovo la mia amicizia e gratitudine*

*È un segnale di compattezza del centrodestra"


Calderoli:

"Rinuncio volentieri al ruolo di presidenza del Senato per il bene del paese"


il giovine senatore Berlusconi incontra Meloni

"Faremo in fretta il governo"


Ansa*


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Segre, neanche a farlo di proposito, presiede nel mese del centenario della Marcia su Roma quindi scontato discorso sui fasci:*
> *
> "In questo mese di ottobre nel quale cade il centenario della Marcia su Roma, che dette inizio alla dittatura fascista, tocca proprio ad una come me assumere momentaneamente la presidenza di questo tempio della democrazia che è il Senato della Repubblica*
> *Ed il valore simbolico di questa circostanza casuale si amplifica nella mia mente perché, vedete, ai miei tempi la scuola iniziava in ottobre; ed è impossibile per me non provare una sorta di vertigine ricordando che quella stessa bambina che in un giorno come questo del 1938, sconsolata e smarrita, fu costretta dalle leggi razziste a lasciare vuoto il suo banco delle scuole elementari, oggi si trova per uno strano destino addirittura sul banco più prestigioso del Senato!"*


Che palle questa


----------



## Andris (13 Ottobre 2022)

"tempio della democrazia"...sono passate le peggio porcate dal Senato...


----------



## Andris (13 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Che palle questa


e tutti mascherati attorno, ancora la uccidono con il raffreddore...

il marito nelle file di MSI non l'ha ricordato però...finchè non lo fece scegliere "me e o MSI"


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

*L'Aria Che Tira su La7: Incertezza di Forza Italia su La Russa.

Roncone del Corriere ai microfoni conferma: "Incertezza che può durare 'un minuto' o più a lungo...Certo è che una ripartenza a vuoto sarebbe un pessimo segnale".*


----------



## Andris (13 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *L'Aria Che Tira su La7: Incertezza di Forza Italia su La Russa.
> 
> Roncone del Corriere ai microfoni conferma: "Incertezza che può durare 'un minuto' o più a lungo...Certo è che una ripartenza a vuoto sarebbe un pessimo segnale".*



stamattina l'ha confermato Berlusconi

"La Russa ?

Vediamo ma credo di sì "


alla fine è un suo ex e non si sono lasciati poi male, ci sta


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

*Domani: Ronzulli di FI ha pronti 10 senatori che non voteranno La Russa per la presidenza al Senato.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Domani: Ronzulli di FI ha pronti 10 senatori che non voteranno La Russa per la presidenza al Senato.*



Abbiamo già la Mastella accoltellatrice del prossimo governo. Sempre questi personaggi squallidi di cui si circonda il nano.. Fini, Follini, Alfano...


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Domani: Ronzulli di FI ha pronti 10 senatori che non voteranno La Russa per la presidenza al Senato.*


Mi verrebbe voglia di ripescare film e battutine sulle infermiere...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

*Berlusconi non vota alla prima chiamata del Senato.*


----------



## Blu71 (13 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Domani: Ronzulli di FI ha pronti 10 senatori che non voteranno La Russa per la presidenza al Senato.*





Come ho sempre detto i veri nemici della Meloni sono i suoi "alleati".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

Ma Forza italia che non vota alla prima chiamata del Senato era previsto?

Mi sembra un clamoroso gesto di ribellione.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi non vota alla prima chiamata del Senato.*






Scusate ma non ho resistito...


----------



## Swaitak (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi non vota alla prima chiamata del Senato.*


Sto governo dura quanto le panchine di giampaolo


----------



## Blu71 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Sto governo dura quanto le panchine di giampaolo



Se Silvio non ottiene quello che vuole, anche meno.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

*Fonti Lega affermano dubbi su Molinari alla Camera. Ed, intanto, prima fumata nera a Montecitorio dove, sicuramente, non verrà eletto oggi il presidente.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

*Degrado Crisanti: gli cade la scheda e gli assistenti non riescono più a recuperarla.
Votazione sospesa e gran tranbusto*


----------



## Andris (13 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Domani: Ronzulli di FI ha pronti 10 senatori che non voteranno La Russa per la presidenza al Senato.*


un messaggio di stampo criminale a FDI che non vuole darle un ministero importante


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

*Clamoroso: letto labiale di Berlusconi dopo colloquio con La Russa: "V.affanculo". E sbatte i pugni sul tavolo.*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Ma la Ronzulli pretende solo un ministero qualunque, o la sanità? Premettendo che si dovrebbe già vergognare di esistere, ma nel secondo caso significa essere veramente messi male mentalmente. Una che declassifica il BJM come inaffidabile perchè è un "giornale", come la vogliamo definire? E poi, per piacere, smettiamola di eguagliare medici e infermieri, è una cosa che ai medici peraltro, giustamente, ha sempre dato fastidio. Gli infermieri studiano i fascicoletti di 20 pagine, i medici studiano libroni di anatomia. Chiunque lavoratore che si fa il mazzo va rispettato, sia chiaro, ma bisogna anche fare distinzione tra i mestieri che richiedono anni di studio e quelli che ne richiedono 3.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463977465735438346


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso: letto labiale di Berlusconi dopo colloquio con La Russa: "V.affanculo". E sbatte i pugni sul tavolo.*



L'ho visto in diretta, incredibile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

*Berlusconi, furioso (e aiutato ad alzarsi), si alza e va a votare per la seconda chiamata.*


----------



## Giofa (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ho visto in diretta, incredibile.


Visto lo sbiancamento del cavaliere avevo creduto agli asterischi


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso: letto labiale di Berlusconi dopo colloquio con La Russa: "V.affanculo". E sbatte i pugni sul tavolo.*


Salvini e Di Maio andavano più d'accordo. Sempre detto che è stato un peccato aver lasciato cadere il M5S in mani piddine. Almeno, quelli erano dei burattini a cui andava bene tutto. Di Maio fece sembrare Salvini uno statista con spina dorsale, ricordiamolo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

Berlusca show, sorretto in due da Gasparri e la Bernini, litiga con tutti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Ottobre 2022)

Berlusconi sta facendo un casino epico, è entrato nell'urna dalla parte sbagliata, è uscito dalla stessa entrata e il commesso ha dovuto rincorrerlo, stava tornando ai banchi con la scheda in mano (è stato bloccato dalla santanchè), e poi ha fatto un comizio furioso davanti al gruppo di FDI ahahahah


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Berlusconi sta facendo un casino epico, è entrato nell'urna dalla parte sbagliata, è uscito dalla stessa entrata e il commesso ha dovuto rincorrerlo, stava tornando ai banchi con la scheda in mano (è stato bloccato dalla santanchè), e poi ha fatto un comizio furioso davanti al gruppo di FDI ahahahah



Ma non ci sono dei video a riguardo?

Come è che si diceva? L'amore non è bello se non è litigarello


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Ottobre 2022)

I senatori di forza Italia sono solo 18, basta che almeno 7 di loro votino La Russa e viene eletto


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma non ci sono dei video a riguardo?
> 
> Come è che si diceva? L'amore non è bello se non è litigarello


Su Sky tg 24 c'è la telecamera puntata sugli scranni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

Boccia che inciucia con la Casellati.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>


Senza parole  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

*Clamoroso Berlusconi a Vespa:

Ciao Bruno. Come sto? Ho fatto un volo… mi hanno segato un gradino… ma mi sto riprendendo.
Ora vediamo. Io ho votato come capogruppo ma gli altri di Forza Italia non vogliono. D’altronde questa è la democrazia.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso Berlusconi a Vespa:
> 
> Ciao Bruno. Come sto? Ho fatto un volo… mi hanno segato un gradino… ma mi sto riprendendo.
> Ora vediamo. Io ho votato come capogruppo ma gli altri di Forza Italia non vogliono. D’altronde questa è la democrazia.*



Pazzesco, la Ronzulli ha guidato la rivolta e ha più potere di Berlusconi in FI.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso Berlusconi a Vespa:
> 
> Ciao Bruno. Come sto? Ho fatto un volo… mi hanno segato un gradino… ma mi sto riprendendo.
> Ora vediamo. Io ho votato come capogruppo ma gli altri di Forza Italia non vogliono. D’altronde questa è la democrazia.*


FI senza leader. La finta moglie comanda i deputati e l'infermiera (di notte) i senatori. Va a finire che Lega e FDI faranno alleanza con i due bomba a lungo andare.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>


forse hanno usato lo stesso modello di Robot che interprerta Biden


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Ma Vespa non va in onda di notte? Sulla Rai vedo che sta facendo lo speciale TG1.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Ottobre 2022)

La Ronzulli è inadatta a qualunque carica pubblica come chiunque abbia operato discriminazione contro i cittadini che hanno scelto di non vaccinarsi.
Il tribunale sarebbe il luogo più adatto


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

*Parte lo scrutinio al Senato!*


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Ottobre 2022)

Se forza Italia non ha votato, occorrono almeno 7 senatori di altri gruppi


----------



## Snake (13 Ottobre 2022)

Forza Italia blocca l'elezione di La Russa


----------



## Mika (13 Ottobre 2022)

Vabbeh si è capito: altri 5 anni di Governo tecnico Draghiano, ma la prossima volta non voto


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Ottobre 2022)

Vedendo il flusso, mancano 70 voti, e a la russa ne servono 20. Sul filo di lana


----------



## Mika (13 Ottobre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Vedendo il flusso, mancano 70 voti, e a la russa ne servono 20. Sul filo di lana


Sul filo di lana una coalizione che ha stravinto le votazioni e e hanno al maggioranza. Avevo scritto prima delle votazioni che FI se superava il 5% avrebbe fatto cadere/non formare il Governo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Ottobre 2022)

Ce la fa La Russa, prenderà anche più voti del previsto


----------



## Hellscream (13 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>


Ma è mbriaco?


----------



## Snake (13 Ottobre 2022)

durerà assai sto governo


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

*TG1: La Russa presidente del senato. *


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG1: La Russa presidente del senato. *


Ma quindi, qualcuno dell'opposizione ha tradito? LOL. 

Tangenti del Berlusca are back?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

*La Russa eletto con 116 voti.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Russa eletto con 116 voti.*



*Tranne Berlusconi e Casellati nessuno di Forza Italia ha votato.
Parte dell'opposizione ha votato con FDi e Lega.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Tranne Berlusconi e Casellati nessuno di Forza Italia ha votato.
> Parte dell'opposizione ha votato con FDi e Lega.*



Clamoroso.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Russa eletto con 116 voti.*


LOL. Chi ha tradito? Mi gioco qualcuno del M5S e del Terzo Polo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Ottobre 2022)

16/18 in forza Italia non hanno votato.
La maggioranza ha 115 senatori, quindi in teoria poteva contare su 99 voti certi. Ne ha ottenuti 116, quindi almeno 17 senatori di pd-Calenda-5 stelle hanno votato La Russa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> LOL. Chi ha tradito? Mi gioco qualcuno del M5S e del Terzo Polo.



Praticamente i Bomba e parte dei 5S hanno sostituito Forza Italia.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamoroso.


Questi "miracoli" accadevano quando Berlusconi era premier, ed ora che è tornato nei palazzi. TAC!

Ahahahahah.


----------



## Mika (13 Ottobre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> 16/18 in forza Italia non hanno votato.
> La maggioranza ha 115 senatori, quindi in teoria poteva contare su 99 voti certi. Ne ha ottenuti 116, quindi almeno *17 senatori di pd-Calenda-5 stelle hanno votato La Russa*


Incredibile.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Se veramente fosse il terzo polo, è praticamente una candidatura di Renzi e Calenda a sostituire FI nel centrodestra e, dunque, terzo polo della coalizione. Comunque, i due bomba nel cdx è una mia previsione da mesi eh. Va a finire che ci indovino, come indovinai molti anni prima l'alleanza M5S-PD.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

In pratica il messaggio dei Bomba è "senza di noi non governate".

Forza Italia incommentabile. Ora dopo questo messaggio mafioso la meloni sarà obbligata a dare il ministero di peso alla Ronzulli.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Ottobre 2022)

Sono allucinato.
La Ronzulli folle, chissà che cavolo di potere ha quella megera


----------



## Giofa (13 Ottobre 2022)

Forza Italia perde potere, non so se questa sorpresa sia un bel segnale per il governo


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In pratica il messaggio dei* Bomba è "senza di noi non governate".*
> 
> Forza Italia incommentabile. Ora dopo questo messaggio mafioso la meloni sarà obbligata a dare il ministero di peso alla Ronzulli.


Un governo con i due bomba sarebbe un disastro. A sto punto, molto meglio l'alleanza con i grillini se proprio devono tradire gli elettori in qualche modo.

Comunque, sarà sempre così. Inutile scannarci. Che il ciessodestra fosse impresentabile non è notizia di oggi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono allucinato.
> La Ronzulli folle, chissà che cavolo di potere ha quella megera



Se vogliamo dar credito a ciò che il Berlusca ha detto a Vespa (un esercizio difficile, lo so ), il tutto non è stato orchestrato da lui.
Forse il vaffa era diretto ai suoi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Ottobre 2022)

Calenda comunque master troll ahahahah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Forza Italia perde potere, non so se questa sorpresa sia un bel segnale per il governo



In realtà lo acquisisce, è un ricatto alla meloni per la formazione del nuovo governo ("o Ronzulli alla Sanità/Istruzione, o il governo neanche inizia").


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Forza Italia perde potere, non so se questa sorpresa sia un bel segnale per il governo


Semplicemente i due bomba si candidano a far parte del governo. Cosa che io predissi e qualcuno qui mi diceva che "non poteva essere". Sì, con questi politici poi...In ogni caso, non è una bella notizia. Non che FI fosse migliore, ma Calenda e Renzi sono rispettivamenti ex Montiano ed ex PD. Fate voi...


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Calenda comunque master troll ahahahah


Ma è un pupazzo di Renzi, figurati se le inventa lui certe cose. Lui ci mette la faccia, perchè Renzi è ormai odiato pure dai parenti e quest'ultimo orchestra dietro le quinte.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma è un pupazzo di Renzi, figurati se le inventa lui certe cose. Lui ci mette la faccia, perchè Renzi è ormai odiato pure dai parenti e quest'ultimo orchestra dietro le quinte.



Renzi durante la votazione se la rideva come un suino.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque mi risulta, correggetemi se sbaglio che non ha "tradito" solo il Terzo Polo, ma anche qualcun altro. Sicuramente M5S. Non penso che alcuni del PD eleggano il fascitone La Russa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunque mi risulta, correggetemi se sbaglio che non ha "tradito" solo il Terzo Polo, ma anche qualcun altro. Sicuramente M5S. Non penso che alcuni del PD eleggano il fascitone La Russa.



Beh si è visto chiaramente Boccia inciuciare con la Casellati... chissà cosa c'è dietro...


----------



## Giofa (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In realtà lo acquisisce, è un ricatto alla meloni per la formazione del nuovo governo ("o Ronzulli alla Sanità/Istruzione, o il governo neanche inizia").


Per me il messaggio è che non sono fondamentali, staremo a vedere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

Adesso ci saranno le controvendette alla Camera.
FDi ha comunque piazzato una poltrona. Se la Lega non ci riuscisse secondo accordo, auguri...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

*Berlusconi: "Complimenti a La Russa. Personalmente non ho mai avuto nessun problema con lui."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

Queste badanti comunque sono da sempre la rovina di Berlusconi...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2022)

Quindi La Russa diventa di fatto il vice presidente della repubblica


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Beh si è visto chiaramente Boccia inciuciare con la Casellati... chissà cosa c'è dietro...


Governo pastrocchio prima per far crescere l'opposizione. Di questo passo, il M5S torna primo partito. Tanto si sa come è l'elettorato in Italia...


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Ottobre 2022)

8 voti sono sicuramente quelli di Renzi-Calenda, poi penso la senatrice di Cateno De Luca, quelli sudtirolesi, sudamericani, e per forza qualcuno di PD-M5S


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

*Renzi: "Non siamo stati noi ad eleggere La Russa. Lo avremmo rivendicato con orgoglio".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

Ora sentiamo se La Russa farà un discorso fascistone dopo quello della Segre


----------



## sunburn (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso Berlusconi a Vespa:
> 
> Ciao Bruno. Come sto? Ho fatto un volo… mi hanno segato un gradino… ma mi sto riprendendo.*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ora sentiamo se La Russa farà un discorso fascistone dopo quello della Segre


Non so se hai notato. In tutte le prime pagine dei siti, in particolare Repubblica e Il (stra) Fatto mettono prima in scaletta il discorso "antifascistah" e poi dopo l'elezione di La Russa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Per me il messaggio è che non sono fondamentali, staremo a vedere.



Numericamente e per la forza parlamentare nella legislatura, sicuro.

Intendevo che ora sono più forti nelle trattative per i ministri.


----------



## Giofa (13 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Renzi: "Non siamo stati noi ad eleggere La Russa. Lo avremmo rivendicato con orgoglio".*


Pinocchio. Solo uno come lui può mettere zizzania in un governo nascente.
L'errore di Forza Italia è stato di uscire dall'aula, rendendo così evidente che non possono averlo votato loro


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Numericamente e per la forza parlamentare nella legislatura, sicuro.
> 
> Intendevo che ora sono più forti nelle trattative per i ministri.


La mettessero all'istruzione o ad un ministero inutile. Altrimenti, sarebbe il primo tradimento della Meloni nei confronti dei suoi elettori.


----------



## Andris (13 Ottobre 2022)

comunque M5S non è nuovo a queste uscite.
già nel 2013 aveva votato Grasso del Pd al Senato


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Ottobre 2022)

La Russa parte molto bene con una frecciata bellissima


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque M5S non è nuovo a queste uscite.
> già nel 2013 aveva votato Grasso del Pd al Senato


Tra i grillini saranno molti che tradiranno, secondo me. Per questo, li ritengo fondamentali numericamente parlando. L'importante è che non vadano mai più al governo come primo partito.


----------



## TheKombo (13 Ottobre 2022)

Renzi è un "fuoriclasse", tra 6 mesi ne riparliamo.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La Russa parte molto bene con una frecciata bellissima


Che ha detto? Mi sono perso la prima parte.


----------



## TheKombo (13 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che ha detto? Mi sono perso la prima parte.


Ha ringraziato chi l'ha votato e chi No


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Ottobre 2022)

Delrio in pena stupendo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

*Concita De Gregorio: "Passaggio di consegne da una vittima dell’Olocausto nazifascista, a un collezionista di memorie del Duce che non celebra il 25 aprile."*


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Concita De Gregorio: "Passaggio di consegne da una vittima dell’Olocausto nazifascista, a un collezionista di memorie del Duce che non celebra il 25 aprile."*


Che due cojoni...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

Sta parlando di modifica della Costituzione...


----------



## Mika (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Concita De Gregorio: "Passaggio di consegne da una vittima dell’Olocausto nazifascista, a un collezionista di memorie del Duce che non celebra il 25 aprile."*


Sa Sagre da quando è stata Presidentessa del Senato nel Governo Draghi? Mi sembra che è stata scelta perché era la seconda Senatrice a Vita visto che Napolitano non è nelle condizioni di salute per stare li.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Concita De Gregorio: "Passaggio di consegne da una vittima dell’Olocausto nazifascista, a un collezionista di memorie del Duce che non celebra il 25 aprile."*


Milfona de Gregorio.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Ottobre 2022)

Certo che, se viene un coccolone al Mattarella, la carica più importante dello stato diventa Ignazio Benito La Russa

Che trash


----------



## Nevergiveup (13 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La mettessero all'istruzione o ad un ministero inutile. Altrimenti, sarebbe il primo tradimento della Meloni nei confronti dei suoi elettori.


L'istruzione è un ministero fondamentale mica da assegnare all'utile scemo del gruppo. Dopo quella dei banchi a rotelle ci manca solo questa qua...


----------



## Andris (13 Ottobre 2022)

*Berlusconi su fb:*
*
"Sono lieto per l'elezione di Ignazio La Russa a presidente del Senato della Repubblica.

Non solo non ho mai avuto alcuno scontro con lui, ma stiamo collaborando lealmente e in pieno accordo per dare al nostro Paese un assetto istituzionale stabile e un governo forte e coeso.
*
* Congratulazioni, Presidente!".*


----------



## Maurizio91 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Pronti via e siamo già costretti ad assistere a due vecchi che litigano per le poltrone?

Ottimo anche il ritorno in campo del giovane Umberto Bossi, in palese decomposizione. Grazie alla sua esperienza, la crisi economica verrà superata agevolmente.

Con questi giovanotti possiamo stare tranquilli


----------



## gabri65 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Concita De Gregorio: "Passaggio di consegne da una vittima dell’Olocausto nazifascista, a un collezionista di memorie del Duce che non celebra il 25 aprile."*



Muta, e a 90^, vedrai che poi ti passa l'acidità.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> L'istruzione è un ministero fondamentale mica da assegnare all'utile scemo del gruppo. Dopo quella dei banchi a rotelle ci manca solo questa qua...


La Bernini è l'alternativa e non mi sembra tanto meglio. Purtroppo, qualche scemo lo dovranno piazzare. Purtroppo...


----------



## Andris (13 Ottobre 2022)

ora parla di Segre e del fascismo...

ha dato parecchi contentini nel discorso al centro-sinistra che lo sta applaudendo pure


----------



## TheKombo (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Concita De Gregorio: "Passaggio di consegne da una vittima dell’Olocausto nazifascista, a un collezionista di memorie del Duce che non celebra il 25 aprile."*


E quando ti passa ?!


----------



## sunburn (13 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sa Sagre da quando è stata Presidentessa del Senato nel Governo Draghi? Mi sembra che è stata scelta perché era la seconda Senatrice a Vita visto che Napolitano non è nelle condizioni di salute per stare li.


Sì. La seduta per l’elezione del nuovo presidente del senato viene presieduta dal presidente provvisorio. Questo ruolo spetta al senatore più anziano. In teoria doveva essere Napolitano, ma evidentemente non poteva ed è toccato a lei.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Pronti via e siamo già costretti ad assistere a due vecchi che litigano per le poltrone?
> 
> Ottimo anche il ritorno in campo del giovane Umberto Bossi, in palese decomposizione. Grazie alla sua esperienza, la crisi economica verrà superata agevolmente.
> 
> Con questi giovanotti possiamo stare tranquilli


Meno male che non l'hanno fatto senatore a vita. Già è offensivo Monti lì dentro, poi pure lui che in tutta la vita ha insultato gli italiani da Roma in giù.


----------



## Maurizio91 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi su fb:*
> 
> *"Sono lieto per l'elezione di Ignazio La Russa a presidente del Senato della Repubblica.
> 
> ...


Grazie Presidente per le congratulazioni al nuovo Presidente.
Sono contento che continuerete ad essere amici. Siete due brave persone, e sono sicuro darete il 100% per il paese. Mi spiace che da tutta la vita, ogni notte, avete dovuto convivere con gli incubi pensando ai cittadini italiani che soffrono.
Unite le forze, voi, Umberto, Matteo, Giorgia, e ribaltate il mondo intero. Avengers assemble.

Grazie Presidente, e forza Italia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Concita De Gregorio: "Passaggio di consegne da una vittima dell’Olocausto nazifascista, a un collezionista di memorie del Duce che non celebra il 25 aprile."*



felice di aver dato il voto a chi ha contribuito a far scoppiare questi fegati 
Peccato non si possa mettere Pillon come ministro della famiglia


----------



## sunburn (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> L'istruzione è un ministero fondamentale


In teoria. Molto in teoria…


----------



## TheKombo (13 Ottobre 2022)

Cmq bel discorso LaRussa, semplice e pochi fronzoli.


----------



## Andris (13 Ottobre 2022)

"il presidente di tutti"

bravo Benny 

ha parlato pure del 25 aprile per far contenti i sinistri...


----------



## Andris (13 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> felice di aver dato il voto a chi ha contribuito a far scoppiare questi fegati
> Peccato non si possa mettere Pillon come ministro della famiglia


se lo daranno alla Lega metterà sicuramente uno che la pensa come l'ex ministro Fontana


----------



## Giofa (13 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> "il presidente di tutti"
> 
> bravo Benny
> 
> ha parlato pure del 25 aprile per far contenti i sinistri...


Ma i figli di La Russa si chiamano Geronimo, Cochis e Apache???? Che trash


----------



## smallball (13 Ottobre 2022)

Ora attendiamo la reazione della leader di Forza Italia Ronzulli


----------



## Swaitak (13 Ottobre 2022)

bel derby Palermo-Catania ai vertici


----------



## Mika (13 Ottobre 2022)

Tutte bianche alla Camera?


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

*Berlusconi: "È stato il Terzo Polo più i senatori a vita a votare per La Russa".

Letta: "Qualcuno dall'opposizione vuole entrare in maggioranza".*


----------



## hakaishin (13 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Grazie Presidente per le congratulazioni al nuovo Presidente.
> Sono contento che continuerete ad essere amici. Siete due brave persone, e sono sicuro darete il 100% per il paese. Mi spiace che da tutta la vita, ogni notte, avete dovuto convivere con gli incubi pensando ai cittadini italiani che soffrono.
> Unite le forze, voi, Umberto, Matteo, Giorgia, e ribaltate il mondo intero. Avengers assemble.
> 
> Grazie Presidente, e forza Italia.


Forse ti serve un po’ di Maalox


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Forse ti serve un po’ di Maalox


E un poca di preparazione H


----------



## Mauricio (13 Ottobre 2022)

Urca già litigano per il presidente del Senato? Era ottimistica forse la mia previsione di durata del governo di 6 mesi allora.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (13 Ottobre 2022)

operazione di guerriglia parlamentare perfettamente riuscita. Per me è stato il buon Matteo


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (13 Ottobre 2022)

ma sta Ronzulli quanti soffoconi avrà fatto a Berlusconi, è da anni che tenta di piazzarla ovunque.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

*Berlusconi: "La Ronzulli non avrà alcun ministero."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: "La Ronzulli non avrà alcun ministero."*



Bravissima la Meloni che ha resistito a tutti i ricatti.
Epic fail di forza italia.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: "La Ronzulli non avrà alcun ministero."*


questa è la morte del CAV.
Non so se sia peggio tenersi FI o tirare dentro i Bomba


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> questa è la morte del CAV



O forse la sua (e la nostra) salvezza.
La Ronzulli non ha ne arte ne parte.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> O forse la sua (e la nostra) salvezza.
> La Ronzulli non ha ne arte ne parte.


arriverà un clamoroso ministero alla Fascina


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque questa nuova generazione di grillini ricomincia esattamente da dove avevano finito gli altri 

E' bastato un giro di telefonate di FDI per raccattarne una decina di disponibili e disinnescare l'agguato della Ronzulli


----------



## Raryof (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: "La Ronzulli non avrà alcun ministero."*


Bene, caccia il sextape ora.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

*Letta: "Opposizione irresponabile, ha dato una mano alle destre. Una giornata iniziata con il bellissimo discorso della Segre meritava di finire in altro modo."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

Guardatela, non lo molla un singolo secondo.
Questa è un genio del male, tenete sempre in mente che ha organizzato ogni pagliacciata con Mr bee e Yonghong Li.
Non è una cretina, è diabolica.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

*Mulé: "Non ci piace il metodo con cui la Meloni sta portando avanti le trattative per la formazione di governo, mettendo veti su alcune competenze in Forza Italia."*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Guardatela, non lo molla un singolo secondo.
> Questa è un genio del male, tenete sempre in mente che ha organizzato ogni pagliacciata con Mr bee e Yonghong Li.
> Non è una cretina, è diabolica.


Gentaglia destinata a fare altro, ma che grazie al nano di cera occupano posti importanti. Pazzesco...

La cosa bella è che nonostante tutte le leccate a Draghi durante lo scorso governo, pure la sinistra disprezzerebbe il fatto che occuperebbe un ministero. Crisanti ha affermato: "E' come scegliere di che morte morire" . Aahahahahah.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mulé: "Non ci piace il metodo con cui la Meloni sta portando avanti le trattative per la formazione di governo, mettendo veti su alcune competenze in Forza Italia."*



Questo non ha ancora capito che la Meloni ha preso, da sola, più del doppio dei voti ricevuti da FI e lega?


----------



## Mika (13 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questo non ha ancora capito che la Meloni ha preso, da sola, più del doppio dei voti ricevuti da FI e lega?


Però FDI se FI o Lega si staccano non ha la maggioranza. Lo scrissi a fine elezioni, purtroppo 8% a FI è stato nefasto per FDI doveva prendersi almeno il 5/6 % in più di quello che ha preso. FI incide troppo e la farà cadere il Governo.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questo non ha ancora capito che la Meloni ha preso, da sola, più del doppio dei voti ricevuti da FI e lega?



Amico caro forse tu non hai ancora capito con chi ha a che fare la Meloni.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Però FDI se FI o Lega si staccano non ha la maggioranza. Lo scrissi a fine elezioni, purtroppo 8% a FI è stato nefasto per FDI doveva prendersi almeno il 5/6 % in più di quello che ha preso. FI incide troppo e la farà cadere il Governo.



Io ripeto da mesi che la Meloni rischia grosso con i suoi ”alleati”.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> *Però FDI se FI o Lega si staccano non ha la maggioranza. Lo scrissi a fine elezioni, purtroppo 8% a FI è stato nefasto per FDI* doveva prendersi almeno il 5/6 % in più di quello che ha preso. FI incide troppo e la farà cadere il Governo.





Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amico caro forse tu non hai ancora capito con chi ha a che fare la Meloni.



Se si staccano dal primo governo targato centrodestra (dopo un decennio targato PD), sono politicamente finiti 
FI pensava di poter minacciare la Meloni votando scheda bianca, ma l'agguato è fallito "grazie" ai voti ricevuti dall'opposizione.

Non sappiamo se sono stati i voti dei 2 bomba o di qualche grillino, fatto sta che i Forzisti sono passati dal minacciare ad essere quasi...inchiulati


----------



## Blu71 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Se si staccano dal primo governo targato centrodestra (dopo un decennio targato PD), sono politicamente finiti *
> FI pensava di poter minacciare la Meloni votando scheda bianca, ma l'agguato è fallito "grazie" ai voti ricevuti dall'opposizione.
> 
> Non sappiamo se sono stati i voti dei 2 bomba o di qualche grillino, fatto sta che i Forzisti sono passati dal minacciare ad essere quasi...inchiulati



Se Silvio si stacca dal Governo Meloni - per me - lo segue pure Salvini e, in una Repubblica Parlamentare, può succedere di tutto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

*Qualcuno ha letto gli appunti di Berlusconi e li ha riferiti alla stampa:*

*"La Meloni mostri maturità.
Un atto di sfiducia alla Ronzulli è un atto di sfiducia personale al sottoscritto.*
*Le richieste negli appunti) : Per la Ronzulli affari europei, il Turismo o gli Anziani. Gli Esteri a Tajani, l'Università a Bernini, l'Editoria a Barachini, un ministero per Cattaneo e uno per Mulè."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Qualcuno ha letto gli appunti di Berlusconi e li ha riferiti alla stampa:*
> 
> *"La Meloni mostri maturità.
> Un atto di sfiducia alla Ronzulli è un atto di sfiducia personale al sottoscritto.*
> *(Le richieste negli appunti) : Per la Ronzulli affari europei, il Turismo o gli Anziani. Gli Esteri a Tajani, l'Università a Bernini, l'Editoria a Barachini, un ministero per Cattaneo e uno per Mulè."*



Questa deve fare dei super blowjob...


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se Silvio si stacca dal Governo Meloni - per me - lo segue pure Salvini e, in una Repubblica Parlamentare, può succedere di tutto.


Tipo un governo di unità nazionale con tutti dentro meno la Meloni?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se Silvio si stacca dal Governo Meloni - per me - lo segue pure Salvini e, in una Repubblica Parlamentare, può succedere di tutto.



Possono farlo, nessuno glielo impedisce.
Passeranno solamente per scemi dato che hanno passato 10 anni ad ululare contro i governi di centrosinistra 

Comunque tranquilli che come in ogni nuovo governo che si rispetti, presto si aprirà la stalla e si darà il via alla mangiatoia.
Ci sono in ballo centinaia di cariche, nessuno mollerà la poltrona per divincolarsi dalla maggioranza


----------



## Blu71 (13 Ottobre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Tipo un governo di unità nazionale con tutti dentro meno la Meloni?



Io non l’ho detto


----------



## Blu71 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Possono farlo, nessuno glielo impedisce.
> Passeranno solamente per scemi dato che hanno passato 10 anni ad ululare contro i governi di centrosinistra
> 
> Comunque tranquilli che come in ogni nuovo governo che si rispetti, presto si aprirà la stalla e si darà il via alla mangiatoia.
> Ci sono in ballo centinaia di cariche*, nessuno mollerà la poltrona per divincolarsi dalla maggioranza *



Nessuno mollerà la poltrona per difendere la vittoria della Meloni. Se, come al solito, con le ammucchiate qualcuno riterrà di poter ottenere di più stanne certo che il mercato delle vacche sarà molto ricco


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

*Degrado Soumahoro: il sindacalista PD entra in parlamento con pugno chiuso e stivali sporchi di fango.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Degrado Souhamoro: il sindacalista PD entra in parlamento con pugno chiuso e stivali sporchi di fango.



Apprezzo sempre quando si parte con "Degrado"


----------



## Blu71 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Degrado Soumahoro: il sindacalista PD entra in parlamento con pugno chiuso e stivali sporchi di fango.*



Gli stivali ci stanno visto che deve camminare in mezzo a parecchio letame ben distribuito da un lato e dall’altro


----------



## Swaitak (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Qualcuno ha letto gli appunti di Berlusconi e li ha riferiti alla stampa:*
> 
> *"La Meloni mostri maturità.
> Un atto di sfiducia alla Ronzulli è un atto di sfiducia personale al sottoscritto.*
> *Le richieste negli appunti) : Per la Ronzulli affari europei, il Turismo o gli Anziani. Gli Esteri a Tajani, l'Università a Bernini, l'Editoria a Barachini, un ministero per Cattaneo e uno per Mulè."*


è un silvio pigliatutto


----------



## sampapot (13 Ottobre 2022)

cominciamo bene!! gli manca solo badile e forcone


----------



## Swaitak (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Degrado Soumahoro: il sindacalista PD entra in parlamento con pugno chiuso e stivali sporchi di fango.*


poi si offendono per 2 battute


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Degrado Soumahoro: il sindacalista PD entra in parlamento con pugno chiuso e stivali sporchi di fango.*


questo non è arrivato da noi per il cartellino troppo alto o le richieste esagerate del procuratore?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Qualcuno ha letto gli appunti di Berlusconi e li ha riferiti alla stampa:*
> 
> *"La Meloni mostri maturità.
> Un atto di sfiducia alla Ronzulli è un atto di sfiducia personale al sottoscritto.*
> *Le richieste negli appunti) : Per la Ronzulli affari europei, il Turismo o gli Anziani. Gli Esteri a Tajani, l'Università a Bernini, l'Editoria a Barachini, un ministero per Cattaneo e uno per Mulè."*



Le università italiane sono già bistrattate, non facciamo ulteriori danni.
Idem per la Ronzulli, non gli basta il ruolo di badante/assistente?

Tajani è l'unico della lista che veramente potrebbe avere un senso, soprattutto agli esteri.
Barachini ni, gli altri ciaone.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questo non è arrivato da noi per il cartellino troppo alto o le richieste esagerate del procuratore?


ce lo davano solo a titolo definitivo


----------



## Mika (13 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questo non è arrivato da noi per il cartellino troppo alto o le richieste esagerate del procuratore?


Nato in Costa d'Avorio, e arrivato in Italia a 19 anni per fare il Sindacalista, ha capito tutto della vita ed ha deciso di farsi i soldi con le nostre tasse. 

Comunque è Laureato in Sociologia, in Italia. Ha combattuto e combatte per i diritti dei braccianti e del caporalato. Gli fa onore ovviamente, ma ha come scritto sopra ha capito come fare carriera in Italia. Sindacalista di Sinistra


----------



## TheKombo (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Qualcuno ha letto gli appunti di Berlusconi e li ha riferiti alla stampa:*
> 
> *"La Meloni mostri maturità.
> Un atto di sfiducia alla Ronzulli è un atto di sfiducia personale al sottoscritto.*
> *Le richieste negli appunti) : Per la Ronzulli affari europei, il Turismo o gli Anziani. Gli Esteri a Tajani, l'Università a Bernini, l'Editoria a Barachini, un ministero per Cattaneo e uno per Mulè."*


Ahhahhhhahhhhahhhhhahh...e una fetta di culo no ?
Oggi FI ha preso uno sberlone bello grosso, grande "giochetto" in aula per metterli all'angolo.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

*Il leghista Lorenzo Fontana, ex ministro della famiglia e disabilità, candidato alla presidenza della Camera.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2022)

In risposta al tweet di "Stai sereno Letta" che accusava parte dell'opposizione di voler entrare in maggioranza.
Sto volando altissimo


----------



## Maurizio91 (13 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Forse ti serve un po’ di Maalox


Che provocazione è?
Avete rosicato mezza foresta amazzonica dopo anni di 5 stelle e pd, e parli?

E' chiaro che io, avendo un forte interesse per il tema della mafia e della corruzione, vedere questi figuri pensare alle poltrone prestigiose su cui sedersi mi provoca un certo prurito, che aumenta associandolo al pensiero della gente e delle attività commerciali rovinate dalla mafia, e poi rimasti soli senza aiuti dallo Stato.

Tu pensa pure a godere di Giggino Di maio che torna a fare il bibitaro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Nato in Costa d'Avorio, e arrivato in Italia a 19 anni per fare il Sindacalista, ha capito tutto della vita ed ha deciso di farsi i soldi con le nostre tasse.
> 
> Comunque è Laureato in Sociologia, in Italia. Ha combattuto e combatte per i diritti dei braccianti e del caporalato. Gli fa onore ovviamente, ma ha come scritto sopra ha capito come fare carriera in Italia. Sindacalista di Sinistra


se combatte per i diritti dei braccianti, il suo posto deve stare all'esatto opposto di dove sta il PD, il partito democratico solo coi ricchi e sfruttatore dei lavoratori.


----------



## smallball (13 Ottobre 2022)

Circolano rumors che il partito di Berlusconi potrebbe presentarsi da solo alle consultazioni con Mattarella


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

Fontana è il più putiniano dei putiniani


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In risposta al tweet di "Stai sereno Letta" che accusava parte dell'opposizione di voler entrare in maggioranza.
> Sto volando altissimo
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3536


Qua comunque Renzi nelle ultime righe dice qualcosa che si prospetta ben più ampio, delle voci che vedrebbero lui e Calenda votare La Russa. Una buona parte di M5S-PD ha tradito.


----------



## Andris (13 Ottobre 2022)

mi rendete conto in che condizioni si trova Silvio ?

Ronzulli ha preso il banco vicino per fare la badante, altro che segretaria come disse alle olgettine.

oggi è emerso che non controlla più il partito per la prima volta

a questo punto è aperto anche uno scenario incredibile: FI dà il voto di fiducia al governo solo ad un primo ministro diverso dalla Meloni


>


----------



## Swaitak (13 Ottobre 2022)

Sembra passato dall'impresa funebre per il ritocchino finale


----------



## Blu71 (13 Ottobre 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Circolano rumors che il partito di Berlusconi potrebbe presentarsi da solo alle consultazioni con Mattarella



Non mi sembra un buon inizio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Qua comunque Renzi nelle ultime righe dice qualcosa che si prospetta ben più ampio, delle voci che vedrebbero lui e Calenda votare La Russa. Una buona parte di M5S-PD ha tradito.



Ho visto al volo i filmati.
Calenda sa giusto 3 secondi dentro la cabina, non si avvicina neanche al tavolino, lui è sicuro scheda bianca.
L'altro bomba ci mette qualche secondo in più di Calenda ma probabilmente scheda bianca anche per lui.

Sono stati PD e 5stalle, magari proprio per addossare la colpa al terzo polo  
Infatti stanno già iniziando a fare i calcoli sui secondi spesi all'interno della cabina.

Oi oi pd, non riescono proprio a smetterla di fare minghiate


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ho visto al volo i filmati.
> Calenda sa giusto 3 secondi dentro la cabina, non si avvicina neanche al tavolino, lui è sicuro scheda bianca.
> L'altro bomba ci mette qualche secondo in più di Calenda ma probabilmente scheda bianca anche per lui.
> 
> ...


Appunto. Renzi ha la faccia come c..o eh, però se dice addirittura che il post di Letta invecchierà male significa che presto si scopriranno gli altarini e a tradire saranno quelli più "inaspettati".


----------



## Giofa (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Qualcuno ha letto gli appunti di Berlusconi e li ha riferiti alla stampa:*
> 
> *"La Meloni mostri maturità.
> Un atto di sfiducia alla Ronzulli è un atto di sfiducia personale al sottoscritto.*
> *Le richieste negli appunti) : Per la Ronzulli affari europei, il Turismo o gli Anziani. Gli Esteri a Tajani, l'Università a Bernini, l'Editoria a Barachini, un ministero per Cattaneo e uno per Mulè."*


Ma la ronzulli non è già agli anziani?
Ma poi il ministro degli anziani mi fa molto ridere, mi ricorda il partito pensionati


----------



## mil77 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Che provocazione è?
> Avete rosicato mezza foresta amazzonica dopo anni di 5 stelle e pd, e parli?
> 
> E' chiaro che io, avendo un forte interesse per il tema della mafia e della corruzione, vedere questi figuri pensare alle poltrone prestigiose su cui sedersi mi provoca un certo prurito, che aumenta associandolo al pensiero della gente e delle attività commerciali rovinate dalla mafia, e poi rimasti soli senza aiuti dallo Stato.
> ...


Madonna che connessione...poi proprio i 5 stelle contro la mafia???? Quando il reddito di cittadinanza lo prendono tanti pregiudicati e tanti mafiosi? Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## mil77 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ho visto al volo i filmati.
> Calenda sa giusto 3 secondi dentro la cabina, non si avvicina neanche al tavolino, lui è sicuro scheda bianca.
> L'altro bomba ci mette qualche secondo in più di Calenda ma probabilmente scheda bianca anche per lui.
> 
> ...


Ma sono stati i voti dei senatori a vita, dei tirolesi, di quelli votati all'estero...poi certo max 5/6 dell'opposizione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ma la ronzulli non è già agli anziani?
> Ma poi il ministro degli anziani mi fa molto ridere, mi ricorda il partito pensionati



Ministro delle badanti, per pompare le pompette.


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> mi rendete conto in che condizioni si trova Silvio ?
> 
> Ronzulli ha preso il banco vicino per fare la badante, altro che segretaria come disse alle olgettine.
> 
> ...



Mi sa che quando lo intervistato in piedi gli ficcano davvero un palo su per il culo che gli arriva fino alla gola

Comunque Kiss Me Licia è passata dai bocchi, a badante personale fino a possibile Ministro. Che carriera.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> mi rendete conto in che condizioni si trova Silvio ?
> 
> Ronzulli ha preso il banco vicino per fare la badante, altro che segretaria come disse alle olgettine.
> 
> ...



Cammina come il cyborg di Elon Musk.
Qui lo avevamo scritto che era lui senza vestiti!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

*Dagospia: I parlamentari di Forza italia vorrebbero scatenare una mini ribellione contro Berlusconi e la Ronzulli,
Oggi alcuni hanno urlato "Siamo bullizzati da Licia Ronzulli".*


----------



## Andris (13 Ottobre 2022)

mettete la7 e sentite formigli con la faccia da funerale

tutti servizi personali contro La Russa e lo chiama apposta Benito

tutto permesso da Cairo editore, programmi di propaganda

intervista del 2011 quando gli disse "pensa a tua sorella" quando chiede delle olgettine, funerale di un camera di non so che anno con il saluto romano oscurato, i busti del duce


chiama le truppe cammellate ezio mauro, floris in studio per la solita puntata sul fascismo


----------



## UDG (13 Ottobre 2022)

Questo governo non nascerà, è iniziato malissimo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Dagospia: I parlamentari di Forza italia vorrebbero scatenare una mini ribellione contro Berlusconi e la Ronzulli,
> Oggi alcuni hanno urlato "Siamo bullizzati da Licia Ronzulli".*



ma cosa sta succedendo dentro questo partito morente?


----------



## Mika (13 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se combatte per i diritti dei braccianti, il suo posto deve stare all'esatto opposto di dove sta il PD, il partito democratico solo coi ricchi e sfruttatore dei lavoratori.


Ma facendo il Sindacalista di Sinistra (Piddino) è più facile fare carriera  Quindi ha capito tutto subito dell'Italia


----------



## Maurizio91 (13 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Madonna che connessione...poi proprio i 5 stelle contro la mafia???? Quando il reddito di cittadinanza lo prendono tanti pregiudicati e tanti mafiosi? *Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?*


Appunto, di che stiamo parlando?  
Stai dicendo che il 5 stelle aiuta intenzionalmente i pregiudicati dandogli il reddito?

Lo sai a livello comunale e regionale al sud chi comanda? Come funziona a tutti i livelli? 
Che pure negli anni bui con pochi voti, Sforza Italia ha sempre avuto un "ruolo" centrale.
Io al CNR e all'istituto zooprofilattico ci ho messo piede, e so di che parlo

Se tu pensi di attaccare il 5 stelle sostenendo che dà il reddito per aiutare i mafiosi e le famiglie associate, e poi hai dato il voto a un qualsiasi partito del cdx o al PD, ti sfotti da solo; non ti prendo in giro, dico sul serio. Vota pure forza italia, ma evita un'uscita come quella perché fai brutta figura.

Già che sei partito male tentando di spostare il focus dall'oggetto del mio commento ad altro (solito trucchetto banale). Se poi la spari così...


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Raga non litighiamo su. E poi non è che chi critica il centrodestra è per forza del PD o del M5S e viceversa. Usciamo da questi luoghi comuni presappochisti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

I prossimi post litigiosi saranno cancellati.

Si fa la cronaca della nascita del governo e si commentano le notizie. Con un po' di ironia magari, visti i soggetti politici che ci troviamo da tutti i lati, ironia che non fa mai male.


----------



## smallball (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I prossimi post litigiosi saranno cancellati.
> 
> Si fa la cronaca della nascita del governo e si commentano le notizie. Con un po' di ironia magari, visti i soggetti politici che ci troviamo da tutti i lati, ironia che non fa mai male.


In effetti sembra una gigantesca Commedia...giusto commentarla con ironia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

Guardate come si aggrappa alla spalla di quello davanti.


----------



## Maurizio91 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I prossimi post litigiosi saranno cancellati.
> Si fa la cronaca della nascita del governo e si commentano le notizie. Con un po' di ironia magari, visti i soggetti politici che ci troviamo da tutti i lati, ironia che non fa mai male.


Che è esattamente ciò che avevo fatto:



Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Pronti via e siamo già costretti ad assistere a due vecchi che litigano per le poltrone?
> 
> Ottimo anche il ritorno in campo del giovane Umberto Bossi, in palese decomposizione. Grazie alla sua esperienza, la crisi economica verrà superata agevolmente.
> 
> Con questi giovanotti possiamo stare tranquilli





Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Grazie Presidente per le congratulazioni al nuovo Presidente.
> Sono contento che continuerete ad essere amici. Siete due brave persone, e sono sicuro darete il 100% per il paese. Mi spiace che da tutta la vita, ogni notte, avete dovuto convivere con gli incubi pensando ai cittadini italiani che soffrono.
> Unite le forze, voi, Umberto, Matteo, Giorgia, e ribaltate il mondo intero. Avengers assemble.
> 
> Grazie Presidente, e forza Italia.



Ma qualcuno deve per forza alzare la mano e dire "eccomi! eccomi! Sono io quello poco intelligente".

Chiuso ot (in realtà mai iniziato da me; commentavo le notizie e qualcuno mi è venuto sostanzialmente a disturbare. 
C'è il tasto ignora sempre disponibile eh. Vabè, contenti loro)


----------



## Swaitak (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Guardate come si aggrappa alla spalla di quello davanti.


Uguale al fallo di tomori


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

"Avevamo fatto i calcoli che tutti lo avrebbero votato lo stesso"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

*Negli appunti di Berlusconi spunta anche il nome di Mara Carfagna, passata con Renzi-Calenda.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Negli appunti di Berlusconi spunta anche il nome di Mara Carfagna, passata con Renzi-Calenda.*



Ahahahahahaha qualcuno glielo dica che ha una badante in meno già da qualche mese....


----------



## hakaishin (13 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## smallball (13 Ottobre 2022)

Gli appunti di Silvio sono il perfetto emblema di una persona che ha perso completamente il contatto con la realtà


----------



## UDG (13 Ottobre 2022)

Ma sto governo lo fanno o no?


----------



## hakaishin (13 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Raga non litighiamo su. E poi non è che chi critica il centrodestra è per forza del PD o del M5S e viceversa. Usciamo da questi luoghi comuni presappochisti.


La cosa drammatica è vedere gente che vota e difende ancora i 5 stelle…


----------



## hakaishin (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Negli appunti di Berlusconi spunta anche il nome di Mara Carfagna, passata con Renzi-Calenda.*


Mamma mia.
Berlusconi va cancellato insieme al suo ridicolo partito di clown…


----------



## ARKANA (13 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Guardate come si aggrappa alla spalla di quello davanti.


Mamma mia se è messo male, mi da l'idea che venga trattato come la nonna morente tenuta in vita solo per continuare a prendere la pensione,e lo sanno benissimo anche quelli che gli stanno intorno, il giorno che silvione verrà a mancare questi diventano tutti disoccupati quindi cercano di mungere la vacca finché possono


----------



## maxxxxi222 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Ha 86 anni ed il presidente del genoa l'ha già strappato almeno un paio di volte al Padre Eterno... 

Nessuno intorno è riuscito a fargli capire che giornate come quella di oggi ledono anzitutto la sua dignità, sarebbe stato meglio per tutti si fosse ritirato a vita privata da diversi anni. E questo indipendentemente dal giudizio che si possa avere sulla sua figura storica.

Degrado Silvio a parte, nulla contro la Meloni, che anzi trovo più preparata e presentabile di tanti altri, ma è circondata da personaggi davvero impresentabili, dentro il suo partito e tra i suoi "alleati", cosa che credo renderà ingestibile la coalizione.
Per non parlare della proposta politica, ci sono punti di divergenza enormi tra gli interessi dei tre partiti di cdx


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Guardate come si aggrappa alla spalla di quello davanti.


Mamma mia, fa veramente pena. Dovrebbe ritirarsi a vita privata...


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La cosa drammatica è vedere gente che vota e difende ancora i 5 stelle…


Scommetto che percepiscono il reddito dei fancazzisti.


----------



## Maurizio91 (14 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## Milanoide (14 Ottobre 2022)

Ma Gasparri per chi avrà votato?


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ma Gasparri per chi avrà votato?



Ma perchè lo fanno pure votare?


----------



## hakaishin (14 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scommetto che percepiscono il reddito dei fancazzisti.


Nella maggior parte dei casi si e quindi posso anche capirlo. Sono la restante parte che non capisco…


----------



## Nevergiveup (14 Ottobre 2022)

Letta si sta rivelando un personaggio squallido... dopo una sconfitta tanto netta dovrebbe fare una seria riflessione e autocritica mica stare appollaiato col fucile puntato a sparare addosso a tutti quelli che favoriscono la nascita di questo governo.

Che piaccia o no le urne hanno parlato chiarissimo, rispetti il verdetto degli italiani e si rimetta al lavoro seriamente o vada a fare altro.. moderati e progressisti al governo per un decennio che sanno perfettamente quanto sia fondamentale avere stabilità per un intera legislatura per poter incidere e attuare riforme che si augurano di veder saltare il governo al primo soffio di vento... che schifo questo modo di fare politica.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2022)

*Dialogo Berlusconi-Meloni riportato dal Corriere:

Allora, Giorgia. Secondo il manuale della politica, dopo le elezioni dei presidenti delle Camere di Fratelli d’Italia e Lega, a Forza Italia spetterebbero...

Scusami presidente, di quale manuale stai parlando?

Giorgia, tu sei disposta a riconoscermi tre ministeri in più?

No. neanche due. E neanche uno in più.

Sei disposta ad avere almeno tajani agli esteri?

Questo sì. Ma no Ministero della Giustizia a Forza Italia. E la Ronzulli fuori dai ministri.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2022)

*Sempre il Corriere: Berlusconi aveva identificato la Carfagna come Ministro del Sud. Ma la Carfagna da mesi ha lasciato Forza Italia.

Berlusconi in privato "Non ho chiesto ai senatori di votare per La Russa per non dare l’impressione ai tanti parlamentari di prima nomina amici della Ronzulli di essere finiti all’interno di un partito dittatoriale. Tanto già sapevo che c'erano i voti di Renzi e dei senatori a vita."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2022)

*Boldrini infuriata all'ingresso della Camera: "Fontana è un personaggio politico che si è distinto per le sue idee contro i diritti civili delle donne. Una figura putiniana. Non credo possa rappresentare tutta la Camera".*


----------



## TheKombo (14 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Dialogo Berlusconi-Meloni riportato dal Corriere:
> 
> Allora, Giorgia. Secondo il manuale della politica, dopo le elezioni dei presidenti delle Camere di Fratelli d’Italia e Lega, a Forza Italia spetterebbero...
> 
> ...


Povero Silvio, pensa di essere rimasto a 20 anni fá


----------



## Swaitak (14 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Dialogo Berlusconi-Meloni riportato dal Corriere:
> 
> Allora, Giorgia. Secondo il manuale della politica, dopo le elezioni dei presidenti delle Camere di Fratelli d’Italia e Lega, a Forza Italia spetterebbero...
> 
> ...


occhio ai Satan II di Hardcore


----------



## Andris (14 Ottobre 2022)

sembra che Meloni pensi già alle polemiche e alle critiche future più che accontentare gli alleati

non dà Interni a Salvini, non dà Giustizia a Berlusconi etc

comunque non è possibile che girino sempre gli stessi nomi nei partiti da 25 anni...

Casellati è stata pessima al Senato, perchè deve fare il ministro ora ?


----------



## Andris (14 Ottobre 2022)

ora pd e terzo polo mettono i candidati di bandiera per contare il dissenso interno, ma non serve più perchè alla Camera la maggioranza è abbondante e non servono i voti dell'opposizione anche con defezioni a destra


----------



## fabri47 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Se candidavano Rita Dalla Chiesa alla presidenza della Camera, otteneva record di voti vista la storia del padre. Comunque, visti i tempi, Fontana alla presidenza mi farebbe godere non poco.


----------



## mil77 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Appunto, di che stiamo parlando?
> Stai dicendo che il 5 stelle aiuta intenzionalmente i pregiudicati dandogli il reddito?
> 
> Lo sai a livello comunale e regionale al sud chi comanda? Come funziona a tutti i livelli?
> ...


Primo mai votato FI in vita mia, secondo Conte al sud circondato da persone festanti che lo chiamavano papà oppure nostro salvatore penso di non averlo visto solo io...


----------



## Andris (14 Ottobre 2022)

anche Ronzulli improvvisamente folgorata e si pente di due anni di frasi criminali

*"Ho sbagliato in passato usando parole grosse verso i non vaccinati, ma adesso occorre voltare pagina e lasciarsi alle spalle il passato e perdonarci a vicenda"*

perdonarCI ?
la gente non volta pagina, cara Licia coscialunga, perchè le parole sono seguite ad azioni politiche
non vi siete limitati a frasi di odio tipo quelle che querelano gli amici di zan e cirinnà


----------



## ARKANA (14 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se candidavano Rita Dalla Chiesa alla presidenza della Camera, otteneva record di voti vista la storia del padre. Comunque, visti i tempi, Fontana alla presidenza mi farebbe godere non poco.


Lei è proprio disgustosa, il padre ucciso dalla mafia e lei è in un partito il cui presidente è stato appurato avesse rapporti con cosa nostra


----------



## Devil man (14 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche Ronzulli improvvisamente folgorata e si pente di due anni di frasi criminali
> 
> *"Ho sbagliato in passato usando parole grosse verso i non vaccinati, ma adesso occorre voltare pagina e lasciarsi alle spalle il passato e perdonarci a vicenda"*
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


ma quanto godo, fuori dai cogl-ioni


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Dialogo Berlusconi-Meloni riportato dal Corriere:
> 
> Allora, Giorgia. Secondo il manuale della politica, dopo le elezioni dei presidenti delle Camere di Fratelli d’Italia e Lega, a Forza Italia spetterebbero...
> 
> ...




Mi sembra che si stia iniziando nel modo giusto


----------



## Snake (14 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## ARKANA (14 Ottobre 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


>


 la cosa che non capisco è perchè debba scriverlo sul foglio degli appunti, è così messo male da non ricordarsi quello che pensa della meloni?


----------



## fabri47 (14 Ottobre 2022)

*Fontana eletto ufficialmente presidente della Camera.

Secondo il TG1, Giorgetti sarà sicuramente il prossimo ministro dell'economia.*


----------



## ARKANA (14 Ottobre 2022)

Stato laico e questo ringrazia il papa nel suo primo discorso


----------



## David Gilmour (14 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> la cosa che non capisco è perchè debba scriverlo sul foglio degli appunti, è così messo male da non ricordarsi quello che pensa della meloni?


Fatto apposta affinché fosse diffuso dai media, credo. Grafia ben leggibile e posizione ben dritta.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Ottobre 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


>


si è giocata il posto accanto confalonieri nel mausoleo


----------



## Simo98 (14 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Stato laico e questo ringrazia il papa nel suo primo discorso


Il primo partito è ultracattolico, prepariamoci ad una propensione del governo meno laica
L'unica roba buona della sinistra è che lasciano la religione ai fatti propri delle persone (che neanche il PD fa)


----------



## ARKANA (14 Ottobre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Fatto apposta affinché fosse diffuso dai media, credo. Grafia ben leggibile e posizione ben dritta.


Dici che è così tanto "genio del male"?


----------



## ARKANA (14 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Il primo partito è ultracattolico, prepariamoci ad una propensione del governo meno laica
> L'unica roba buona della sinistra è che lasciano la religione ai fatti propri delle persone (che neanche il PD fa)


In teoria dovrebbe rappresentare TUTTI i cittadini italiani, siano essi cristiani, musulmani, buddisti, atei ecc ecc


----------



## Devil man (14 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Il primo partito è ultracattolico, prepariamoci ad una propensione del governo meno laica
> L'unica roba buona della sinistra è che lasciano la religione ai fatti propri delle persone (che neanche il PD fa)


La sinistra ha demonizzato per 11 anni la famiglia papà, mamma figlio..


Avanti così spediti! Il PD deve schiattare


----------



## falconez (14 Ottobre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> La sinistra ha demonizzato per 11 anni la famiglia papà, mamma figlio..
> 
> 
> Avanti così *spediti*! Il PD deve schiattare


Eh, mica tanto da quel che si vede e legge


----------



## Andris (14 Ottobre 2022)

zan espone uno striscione in parlamento e poi scappa via con i suoi amici di partito

almeno è coerente con il suo disegno di legge affossato dal suo stesso partito, quando diceva "nessun dialogo con gli oppositori" e ora è lui l'oppositore...


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2022)

Ma che spettacolo Nonna Liliana che passa il testimone a Ignazio BENITO Maria La Russa?

Ahahahhahahahhahahahaa


----------



## David Gilmour (14 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Dici che è così tanto "genio del male"?


Genio del male no, ma imbestialito per la sconfitta di ieri sì. E quindi, vendetta plateale per far sapere alla Meloni cosa ne pensa.


----------



## Devil man (14 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma che spettacolo Nonna Liliana che passa il testimone a Ignazio BENITO Maria La Russa?
> 
> Ahahahhahahahhahahahaa


Admin buongiorno


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boldrini infuriata all'ingresso della Camera: "Fontana è un personaggio politico che si è distinto per le sue idee contro i diritti civili delle donne. Una figura putiniana. Non credo possa rappresentare tutta la Camera".*



Ecco...ora sappiamo per chi "tifare" alla camera 
Ma la Boldrina con quale coraggio è stata eletta ?


----------



## fabri47 (14 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma che spettacolo Nonna Liliana che passa il testimone a Ignazio BENITO Maria La Russa?
> 
> Ahahahhahahahhahahahaa


Con Repubblica e co che hanno tentato in tutti i modi di mettere in secondo piano la notizia dell'elezione di La Russa, mettendo in primo piano il discorso antifascistah della Segre.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche Ronzulli improvvisamente folgorata e si pente di due anni di frasi criminali
> 
> *"Ho sbagliato in passato usando parole grosse verso i non vaccinati, ma adesso occorre voltare pagina e lasciarsi alle spalle il passato e perdonarci a vicenda"*
> 
> ...


A Ronzù ascoltati questo capolavoro dedicato a quelle come te e non rompere!


----------



## livestrong (14 Ottobre 2022)

Che show dei mostri. Ridicoli tutti, non conoscono vergogna. Mi fa pena chi si riconosce nello scenario politico attuale sinceramente... Fontana e La Russa, di che parliamo su.


----------



## Devil man (14 Ottobre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Che show dei mostri. Ridicoli tutti, non conoscono vergogna. Mi fa pena chi si riconosce nello scenario politico attuale sinceramente... Fontana e La Russa, di che parliamo su.


Buone queste lacrime, abbiamo vissuto 27 mesi di m.. per colpa del PD e dei filo Cinesi..


----------



## livestrong (14 Ottobre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Buone queste lacrime


Mah... Contento tu


----------



## raducioiu (14 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche Ronzulli improvvisamente folgorata e si pente di due anni di frasi criminali
> 
> *"Ho sbagliato in passato usando parole grosse verso i non vaccinati, ma adesso occorre voltare pagina e lasciarsi alle spalle il passato e perdonarci a vicenda"*
> 
> ...


Le piacerebbe... forse qualcuno le ha suggerito questa uscita per renderla più accettabile come eventuale ministro?
Io non dimenticherò mai né lei né gli altri. Devono essere spazzati via dalla storia.


----------



## Devil man (14 Ottobre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Mah... Contento tu


Si sono contento per un anno si vedeva la gente in giro in Europa senza mascherina vivere la vita normale e noi ancora reclusi in casa...

Sono contentissimo!


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Admin buongiorno



Sì lo so ma sono tra impegnato e ho potuto commentare solo ora


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2022)

Quel maledetto nano cyborg è l'unico politico della storia della Repubblica italiana che pensa solo ed esclusivamente ai fatti suoi ed a piazzare i suoi galoppini e le sue putt... E gli scemi di italiani continuano pure a votarlo.


----------



## smallball (14 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Quel maledetto nano cyborg è l'unico politico della storia della Repubblica italiana che pensa solo ed esclusivamente ai fatti suoi ed a piazzare i suoi galoppini e le sue putt... E gli scemi di italiani continuano pure a votarlo.


In effetti speravo prendesse una % molto inferiore lo scorso 25 settembre


----------



## fabri47 (14 Ottobre 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> In effetti speravo prendesse una % molto inferiore lo scorso 25 settembre


Pure io. Evidentemente le sceneggiate tik tok hanno funzionato. Mi auguro sempre che possa nascere un terzo polo di destra minimamente presentabile.


----------



## Giofa (14 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Quel maledetto nano cyborg è l'unico politico della storia della Repubblica italiana che pensa solo ed esclusivamente ai fatti suoi ed a piazzare i suoi galoppini e le sue putt... E gli scemi di italiani continuano pure a votarlo.


L'unico? Lui è solo quello che lo maschera meno, ma tutti pensano soprattutto ai fatti propri (per dire Lollobrigida è il cognato della Meloni)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2022)

Fontana a me piace moltissimo. Godo per le reazioni di Twitter.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pure io. Evidentemente le sceneggiate tik tok hanno funzionato. Mi auguro sempre che possa nascere un terzo polo di destra minimamente presentabile.



Prima delle elezioni l'avevo scritto, la vittoria del monza con la juve e quel video da pirla con la mosca schiacciata hanno portato frotte di voti al berlusca.

Alla fine in tanti votano semplicemente chi gli sta più simpatico al momento, e in quel contesto Berusconi avrà suscitato simpatie da parecchia gente purtroppo.

Più andrà avanti e più sarà peggio. Basta vedere il partito della birra in Austria che ha preso un botto di voti


----------



## TheKombo (14 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fontana a me piace moltissimo. Godo per le reazioni di Twitter.


Stanno impazzendo 
Bisogna combattere il "fascio-cattolicesimo"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2022)

*Zan espone striscione anti Fontana, poi rimosso.*


----------



## Franz64 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Che schifo di uomo Fontana, mamma mia, avrei preferito la Santanche'. 
Peggio di così non si può.
È una vergogna senza precedenti.
Ricadere nel Medioevo non lo meritavamo.
Una decadenza inaccettabile.
Fontana è un essere di una bassezza culturale dimostrata ampiamente negli anni passati pensare solo di proporlo e poi votarlo come presidente della Camera dimostra la bassezza di tutto il centro destra. Sono inorridito


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zan espone striscione anti Fontana, poi rimosso.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2022)

*Zan infuriato:" Prendiamo l’elezione di Fontana con grande preoccupazione. L’elezione di Fontana ha costruito tutta la sua esistenza politica con messaggi di odio, di discriminazione nei confronti delle persone Lgbt+ ma anche delle donne. Questa elezione rischia di legittimare gli omofobi di questo Paese o quelli che si sentono autorizzati da certi politici o certi discorsi d’odio a essere poi conseguenti con i loro discorsi di discriminazione e di violenza“

Letta: "Peggio di così nemmeno con l’immaginazione più sfrenata. L’Italia, non merita questo sfregio."

Meloni: "Fontana omofobo e pro Putin? L'opposizione dica quel che vuole. Se mi dovessi preoccupare di quello che dicono neanche sarei qui."*


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zan infuriato:" Prendiamo l’elezione di Fontana con grande preoccupazione. L’elezione di Fontana ha costruito tutta la sua esistenza politica con messaggi di odio, di discriminazione nei confronti delle persone Lgbt+ ma anche delle donne. Questa elezione rischia di legittimare gli omofobi di questo Paese o quelli che si sentono autorizzati da certi politici o certi discorsi d’odio a essere poi conseguenti con i loro discorsi di discriminazione e di violenza“
> 
> Letta: "Peggio di così nemmeno con l’immaginazione più sfrenata. L’Italia, non merita questo sfregio."
> 
> Meloni: "Fontana è pro Putin? L'opposizione dica quel che vuole. Se mi dovessi preoccupare di quello che dicono neanche sarei qui."*



Ma sto Zan campa solo di queste stronz....?!


----------



## TheKombo (14 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma sto Zan campa solo di queste stronz....?!


Certo, che poi mi piacerebbe chiedergli: Amico mio sei stato maggioranza di Governo per 12 anni e non ti hanno sostenuto per primi i tuoi colleghi di partito, cosa ***** pretendi ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Dici che è così tanto "genio del male"?



Adesso no, non capisce più una fava. Lo regge momentaneamente solo il fisico grazie agli impianti cyborg, ma la testa è già andata.

E' la Ronzulli che ha architettato tutta questa cosa degli appunti. Come mr Bee, Yonghong Li, come dicevamo ieri questa non è una cretina, è assolutamente diabolica.


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma lui no, non capisce più una fava.
> 
> E' la Ronzulli che ha architettato tutta questa cosa degli appunti. Come mr Bee, Yonghong Li, come dicevamo ieri questa non è una cretina, è assolutamente diabolica.



E' un mostro


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2022)

Fatevi due risate, va. Che tempi di "degradentismo".









Licia Ronzulli:"Mr Bee non molla. E' ancora in corsa".



Licia Ronzulli, la mitologica ex infermiera diventata di colpo mediatrice nella trattativa con Mr Bee, a Tiki Taka è tornata a parlare della questione riportato aggiornamenti:"Mr Bee? Non è sparito. Sta ancora lavorando forte al progetto, con una struttura commerciale. Ora però c'è un...





www.milanworld.net


----------



## TheKombo (14 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fatevi due risate, va. Che tempi di "degradentismo".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho i brividi.....infami maledetti


----------



## Swaitak (14 Ottobre 2022)

che goduria i veti alle badanti, espliciti su tutti i giornali


----------



## fabri47 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fontana a me piace moltissimo. Godo per le reazioni di Twitter.


Pure a me, in confronto ad altri. La citazione a Carlo Acutis avrà fatto eccitare @7vinte .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fatevi due risate, va. Che tempi di "degradentismo".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gestiva anche il tweet ufficiale di Yogurt Li! Al tempo avevo trovato le prove, ora non ricordo...


----------



## fabri47 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> che goduria i veti alle badanti, espliciti su tutti i giornali


Anche La Verità dell'ex servo del Berlusca Belpietro esulta con tante critiche al nano. Numero comprato, ovviamente  .


----------



## Swaitak (14 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Ma FDI farà togliere la pagliacciata del divieto del blackface a Tale e Quale? Mi ricordo che fece innervosire perfino Carlo Conti in conferenza stampa e, sotto sotto, avrà goduto anche lui da renziano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2022)

La Meloni per ora non sta sbagliando una singola mossa, dal punto di vista strategico e politico. Palle durissime.
Poi le persone e le idee possono piacere o no, questo è democratico e legittimo.

Vedremo poi il governo. Il nano un po' va accontentato quindi per forza ci saranno degli oggettivamente impresentabili, qualunque sia l'orientamento politico. Ma per ora la meloni non sta cedendo ai ricatti e trolla anche la sinistra con nomi di destra puri. Altro che svolta moderata...


----------



## mabadi (14 Ottobre 2022)

ma ci sono anche gli appunti sulla formazione del Milan e sulle tattiche?


----------



## fabri47 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Meloni per ora non sta sbagliando una singola mossa, dal punto di vista strategico e politico. Palle durissime.
> Poi le persone e le idee possono piacere o no, questo è democratico e legittimo.
> 
> Vedremo poi il governo. Il nano un po' va accontentato quindi per forza ci saranno degli oggettivamente impresentabili, qualunque sia l'orientamento politico.


A La Verità c'è scritto che la Meloni già sapeva della trappola con FI ed ha fatto accordi con altre politiche. Lo sfogo di Berlusconi, infatti, è arrivato proprio poco dopo che La Russa sottovoce gli ha detto che ce l'avrebbe fatta anche senza i suoi voti.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A La Verità c'è scritto che la Meloni già sapeva della trappola con FI ed ha fatto accordi con altre *politiche*. Lo sfogo di Berlusconi, infatti, è arrivato proprio poco dopo che La Russa sottovoce gli ha detto che ce l'avrebbe fatta anche senza i suoi voti.


membri di forze politiche*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A La Verità c'è scritto che la Meloni già sapeva della trappola con FI ed ha fatto accordi con altre politiche. Lo sfogo di Berlusconi, infatti, è arrivato proprio poco dopo che La Russa sottovoce gli ha detto che ce l'avrebbe fatta anche senza i suoi voti.



Ha comunque trollato anche gli aiuti "rossi", perché poi il giorno dopo va ad eleggere un ultra conservatore filorusso...


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Tra la sboldrina, zan, gente inorridita, letta e compagni vari sento esplosioni di fegati che manco a Baghdad hanno mai sentito, aventi così Giorgiona


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Tra la sboldrina, zan, gente inorridita, letta e compagni vari sento esplosioni di fegati che manco a Baghdad hanno mai sentito, aventi così Giorgiona



Deve stare attenta al “fuoco amico”.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Da notare che i forzisti alla camera, che ha in pugno la Fascina, hanno obbedito senza dire nulla. Nuova leader di FI se il nano, forse, passerà a miglior vita? Sempre se arriverà quel giorno...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2022)

Pensavo una cosa... la meloni si è giocata le carte di ultra destra a Senato e Camera, perché qui era libera di agire.
Per i nomi dei ministri sa già che interverrà Mattarella.


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Deve stare attenta al “fuoco amico”.


É una fossa di serpenti, li sono pronti tutti a far fuoco, amici, nemici, tutti.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Per me, sotto sotto, La Russa punta a diventare PDR. Ieri ha fatto un discorso molto, troppo istituzionale. Ed ha anche amicizie importanti lì dentro, al di fuori del suo partito. 

Fontana, invece, pur moderato nei termini, ha fatto un discorso più personale.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> É una fossa di serpenti, li sono pronti tutti a far fuoco, amici, nemici, tutti.



Certo, ma chi può ostacolarla sono i suoi “alleati”.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Da notare che i forzisti alla camera, che ha in pugno la Fascina, hanno obbedito senza dire nulla. Nuova leader di FI se il nano, forse, passerà a miglior vita? Sempre se arriverà quel giorno...



Pare che oggi non si sia presentata. Probabile assenza strategica.

Oppure è rimasta negli spogliatoi del Monza.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per me, sotto sotto, La Russa punta a diventare PDR. Ieri ha fatto un discorso molto, troppo istituzionale. Ed ha anche amicizie importanti lì dentro, al di fuori del suo partito.
> 
> Fontana, invece, pur moderato nei termini, ha fatto un discorso più personale.



Sinceramente uno come Larussa come PDR non lo vorrei. Tra l’altro è pure interista.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente uno come Larussa come PDR non lo vorrei. Tra l’altro è pure interista.



E' interista anche il suo figlio illegittimo


----------



## fabri47 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente uno come Larussa come PDR non lo vorrei. Tra l’altro è pure interista.


Neanche a me piace molto, non per le scemenze sul fascismo ma perchè è un guerrafondaio. Pressò Berlusconi ad intervenire e fare il favore ai franco-tedeschi sul petrolio.

Però, ragiona, è l'unico volto veramente istituzionale di tutta la coalizione, oltre alla Casellati. Poi c'è Berlusconi, che però è odiatissimo al di fuori della coalizione. 

La Russa, secondo me, ci crede. Altrimenti, avrebbe accettato un ministero.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente uno come Larussa come PDR non lo vorrei. Tra l’altro è pure interista.


infatti niente interspac, meglio Salvini, che salutiamo


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> infatti niente interspac, meglio Salvini, che salutiamo



Calma. Salvini, per me, ha come UNICA cosa buona l’essere milanista ma non basta.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Neanche a me piace molto, non per le scemenze sul fascismo ma perchè è un guerrafondaio. Pressò Berlusconi ad intervenire e fare il favore ai franco-tedeschi sul petrolio.
> 
> Però, ragiona, è l'unico volto veramente istituzionale di tutta la coalizione, oltre alla Casellati. Poi c'è Berlusconi, che però è odiatissimo al di fuori della coalizione.
> 
> La Russa, secondo me, ci crede. Altrimenti, avrebbe accettato un ministero.


Aggiungo che, ieri, la coalizione di cdx ne sarà uscita un po' a pezzi, ma La Russa ne è uscito forte ed avrà alimentato le sue ambizioni.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (14 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## Devil man (14 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


>


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Neanche a me piace molto, non per le scemenze sul fascismo ma perchè è un guerrafondaio. Pressò Berlusconi ad intervenire e fare il favore ai franco-tedeschi sul petrolio.
> 
> Però, ragiona, è l'unico volto veramente istituzionale di tutta la coalizione, oltre alla Casellati. Poi c'è Berlusconi, che però è odiatissimo al di fuori della coalizione.
> 
> La Russa, secondo me, ci crede. Altrimenti, avrebbe accettato un ministero.




Senza una riforma in senso presidenziale - con eventuali dimissioni di Mattarella- il nuovo PDR lo eleggerà il prossimo Parlamento.
Con una elezione diretta comunque non credo che sarebbe Larussa il candidato.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Senza una riforma in senso presidenziale - con eventuali dimissioni di Mattarella- il nuovo PDR lo eleggerà il prossimo Parlamento.
> Con una elezione diretta comunque non credo che sarebbe Larussa il candidato.


No ovvio, punta a diventare presidente tramite parlamento, per poi magari, una volta PDR, invitare tutti i politici ad una riforma presidenziale. E lì nessuno potrà tirarsi indietro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2022)

*Il PD propone Zan vicepresidente della Camera.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il PD propone Zan vicepresidente della Camera.*



Zan è veramente un pagliaccio, così come lo sono tutti quelli che ancora lo "spingono" e lo incoraggiano ad andare avanti.
Chissà perchè tutta questa "voglia" di diritti sono saltati fuori solamente durante il governo tecnico, la campagna elettorale e durante la formazione dell'attuale governo di centrodestra.

Quanti anni sono stati quelli di centrosinistra al governo?
Quanti?


----------



## Swaitak (14 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il PD propone Zan vicepresidente della Camera.*


Somaro è più presentabile


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Somaro è più presentabile



A patto che arrivi sempre e comunque non solo con gli stivali, ma anche accompagnato da una mietitrebbia al posto dei taxi/auto blu


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2022)

*Repubblica. "Roberto Fico, ex presidente della Camera, ha deciso di usufruire dei benefit da ex. Non rinuncia a staff ed ufficio, trasferendosi nella stanza che fu di Casini".

Ira Di Battista: "Mi auguro che non sia vero, sarebbe una vergogna."*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica. "Roberto Fico, ex presidente della Camera, ha deciso di usufruire dei benefit da ex. Non rinuncia a staff ed ufficio, trasferendosi nella stanza che fu di Casini".
> 
> Ira Di Battista: "Mi auguro che non sia vero, sarebbe una vergogna."*


E meno male che Fico era quello più a sinistrah di tutti. Grande Di Battista qui.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Uahahahahahahahah.


----------



## Raryof (14 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Uahahahahahahahah.


Un'uscita veramente infelise questa.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il PD propone Zan vicepresidente della Camera.*




L’opposizione può proporre chi ritiene, anche a proprio discapito.


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Uahahahahahahahah.


Infelise di nome e di fatto


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No ovvio*, punta a diventare presidente tramite parlamento*, per poi magari, una volta PDR, invitare tutti i politici ad una riforma presidenziale. E lì nessuno potrà tirarsi indietro.



Per tale evenienza dovrebbe dimettersi Mattarella e non credo che avverrà.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per tale evenienza dovrebbe dimettersi Mattarella e non credo che avverrà.



Potrebbe anche morire, a meno che non sia anche lui un cyborg


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Potrebbe anche morire, a meno che non sia anche lui un cyborg



Certo, potrebbe accadere a chiunque.


----------



## Giofa (14 Ottobre 2022)

Che missile della meloni a Silvio


----------



## Snake (14 Ottobre 2022)

*Meloni: "tra le cose scritte da Berlusconi manca una cosa: non sono ricattabile"*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Ottobre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Che missile della meloni a Silvio





Snake ha scritto:


> *Meloni: "tra le cose scritte da Berlusconi manca una cosa: non sono ricattabile"*



Non ne sono sicuro...verifichiamo! 
Chissà se è stata la badante Ronzulla a compilare il foglio. Certo non sarà opera del cyborg berlusca


----------



## Milanoide (14 Ottobre 2022)

Degradoh!
Era quasi meno penoso il pensiero che splendide giovani ragazze si accompagnassero al coetaneo dei nonni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non ne sono sicuro...verifichiamo!
> Chissà se è stata la badante Ronzulla a compilare il foglio. Certo non sarà opera del cyborg berlusca



E' stata lei al 100000%, ma bisogna capire se è in combutta con qualche altro volpone per non fare nascere questo governo. Tipo il Bomba.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Ottobre 2022)

Mi stanno già facendo godere tanto 
La Russa e Fontana presidenti delle camere, la Segre, zan che fa il pagliaccio, Silvio che piange arrabbiato, i fegati che esplodono dei soliti noti 
Sto già godendo tanto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2022)

Ci vorrebbe la trollata finale della meloni. SIlvio ministro degli anziani.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (14 Ottobre 2022)

No beh... Il governo Meloni non è ancora manco nato, ma ha già realizzato uno dei motivi per cui mi sono costretto di malavoglia ad andare ancora a votare, ovvero far saltare un po' di fegati ai naziarcobalenati... 

Se poi ha risposto alle infide macchinazioni del matusa con quella frase di cui si parla, mi fa pensare di aver fatto bene a non andare al mare il giorno delle elezioni...


----------



## TheKombo (14 Ottobre 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Meloni: "tra le cose scritte da Berlusconi manca una cosa: non sono ricattabile"*


Spettacolo


----------



## Swaitak (14 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi stanno già facendo godere tanto
> La Russa e Fontana presidenti delle camere, la Segre, zan che fa il pagliaccio, Silvio che piange arrabbiato, i fegati che esplodono dei soliti noti
> Sto già godendo tanto


finchè non dovremo acquistare le camice nere sarà una goduria


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi stanno già facendo godere tanto
> La Russa e Fontana presidenti delle camere, la Segre, zan che fa il pagliaccio, Silvio che piange arrabbiato, i fegati che esplodono dei soliti noti
> Sto già godendo tanto



Si spera che terminati questi teatrini pensino a governare. Alla gente interessa come pagare le bollette.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> finchè non dovremo acquistare le *camice nere *sarà una goduria



L’importante è che non siano camicie sporche…


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Meloni: "tra le cose scritte da Berlusconi manca una cosa: non sono ricattabile"*



Giorgia non ha capito chi è Silvio.


----------



## Giofa (14 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non ne sono sicuro...verifichiamo!
> Chissà se è stata la badante Ronzulla a compilare il foglio. Certo non sarà opera del cyborg berlusca
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3545


La calligrafia è la sua, se hai mai ricevuto le sue letterine elettorali non puoi non riconoscere la sua scrittura 
A chi è felice di averli votati lo sapete che ci devono governare?
Cioè le premesse non son proprio delle migliori


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Ottobre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> La calligrafia è la sua, se hai mai ricevuto le sue letterine elettorali non puoi non riconoscere la sua scrittura
> A chi è felice di averli votati lo sapete che ci devono governare?
> Cioè le premesse non son proprio delle migliori



Va che alcune badanti sono abilissime a contraffare la calligrafia degli anziani.
Soprattutto dal notaio 
Purtroppo mai ricevuto letterine, neanche quelle con le calcolatrici, dannato postino!

Per il resto si, felicissimo.
Mi dispero solamente per tutti quegli "artisti" che avevano promesso di lasciare l'italia e invece non l'hanno fatto


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Va che alcune badanti sono abilissime a contraffare la calligrafia degli anziani.
> Soprattutto dal notaio
> Purtroppo mai ricevuto letterine, neanche quelle con le calcolatrici, dannato postino!
> 
> ...



Amico mio capisco le tue difese ma è noto a tutti che Silvio non ha mai digerito la Meloni che ha considerato sempre una necessaria - al limite - per vincere non certo la leader a cui dar conto.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Così si legge meglio


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Calenda: Brava Meloni, ma questi non governano sei mesi.​


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

La Russa: Appunti Berlusconi su Meloni? Dica che sono fake.​


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amico mio capisco le tue difese ma è noto a tutti che Silvio non ha mai digerito la Meloni che ha considerato sempre una necessaria - al limite - per vincere non certo la leader a cui dar conto.



Per me sono solo scaramucce, sempre detto che a breve ci aprirà la mangiatoia e nessuno può permettersi un passo indietro


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per me sono solo scaramucce, sempre detto che a breve ci aprirà la *mangiatoia* e nessuno può permettersi un passo indietro



Forse ti sfugge che il motivo del contendere è proprio l’accesso alla mangiatoia che il caro Silvio è abituato a gestire.


----------



## Giofa (14 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Va che alcune badanti sono abilissime a contraffare la calligrafia degli anziani.
> Soprattutto dal notaio
> Purtroppo mai ricevuto letterine, neanche quelle con le calcolatrici, dannato postino!
> 
> ...


Ma di questo passo questi nemmeno iniziano e va a finire che vi ritrovate il PD al governo.
Io capisco gioire giustamente della vittoria elettorale, ma che chi ci deve gestire per 5 anni inizi dal giorno zero a farsi la guerra non mi sembra qualcosa di cui rallegrarsi.
Per me la destra rischia di perdere un'occasione


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Ottobre 2022)

Tranquilli che non la perderanno. Anche se alcuni esponenti sono stupidi si, bisogna vedere fino a che punto


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ma di questo passo questi nemmeno iniziano e va a finire che vi ritrovate il PD al governo.
> Io capisco gioire giustamente della vittoria elettorale, ma che chi ci deve gestire per 5 anni inizi dal giorno zero a farsi la guerra non mi sembra qualcosa di cui rallegrarsi.
> *Per me la destra rischia di perdere un'occasione*



Se saranno così idioti da non riuscire a governare per cinque anni con una tale maggioranza è ovvio che sarà la loro fine.


----------



## Pungiglione (14 Ottobre 2022)

maxxxxi222 ha scritto:


> Ha 86 anni ed il presidente del genoa l'ha già strappato almeno un paio di volte al Padre Eterno...
> 
> Nessuno intorno è riuscito a fargli capire che giornate come quella di oggi ledono anzitutto la sua dignità, sarebbe stato meglio per tutti si fosse ritirato a vita privata da diversi anni. E questo indipendentemente dal giudizio che si possa avere sulla sua figura storica.
> 
> ...


È incomprensibile come non se ne sia andato alle Antille da almeno un decennio  

I maligni dicono che "è costretto" da una serie di dinamiche a rimanere lì, ma chissà


----------



## ARKANA (14 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Giorgia non ha capito chi è Silvio.


Concordo, secondo me è meglio che non tiri troppo la corda, perchè se a Silvio gira può benissimo mettergli contro quelli che in questi anni hanno fatto raccattare tutti quei voti a FDL e farla crollare a picco


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Concordo, secondo me è meglio che non tiri troppo la corda, perchè se a Silvio gira può benissimo mettergli contro quelli che in questi anni hanno fatto raccattare tutti quei voti a FDL e farla crollare a picco



Se a Silvio qualcuno promettesse un appoggio come futuro PDR il Governo di CDX non nascerebbe proprio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2022)

Figuriamoci, nella scorsa legislatura sono stati attaccati alla poltrona per 4 anni con tutti i collanti immaginabili. Persino con i Ciampolillo.

I ronzulliani e nani non si staccano dal governo. Al massimo se ne aggiungeranno altri, tra grillini e misti vari.


----------



## ARKANA (14 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se a Silvio qualcuno promettesse un appoggio come futuro PDR il Governo di CDX non nascerebbe proprio.


Probabilmente hai ragione, io comunque intendevo che nonostante quello che si dica (che è vecchio e rincojonito) il capo della baracca (mediaset) è ancora lui, mi è bastato vedere il suo intervento da del debbio e vedere l'atteggiamento dello stesso del debbio verso di lui per farmi capire che il potere ce l'ha in mano ancora Silvio, se da domani i programmi delle sue reti che hanno fatto guadagnare paccate di voti a salvini e meloni come ad esempio fuori dal coro, dalla vostra parte, porro ecc ecc, iniziano a buttare  su fdi e lega per ordine del berlusca questi tornano diretti al 4/5% entrambi.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci, nella scorsa legislatura sono stati attaccati alla poltrona per 4 anni con tutti i collanti immaginabili. Persino con i Ciampolillo.
> 
> I ronzulliani e nani non si staccano dal governo. Al massimo se ne aggiungeranno altri, tra grillini e misti vari.



È ovvio che i nuovi devono prima maturare il diritto al vitalizio. Che poi maturi con il la Meloni o altro al Governo per loro non cambierebbe nulla.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Probabilmente hai ragione, io comunque intendevo che nonostante quello che si dica (che è vecchio e rincojonito) il capo della baracca (mediaset) è ancora lui, mi è bastato vedere il suo intervento da del debbio e vedere l'atteggiamento dello stesso del debbio verso di lui per farmi capire che il potere ce l'ha in mano ancora Silvio, *se da domani i programmi delle sue reti che hanno fatto guadagnare paccate di voti a salvini e meloni come ad esempio fuori dal coro, dalla vostra parte, porro ecc ecc, iniziano a buttare  su fdi e lega per ordine del berlusca questi tornano diretti al 4/5% entrambi.*



Su questo non ci sono dubbi.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> finchè non dovremo acquistare le camice nere sarà una goduria


Sarebbe sempre meglio di quella robaccia di zan


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Conte: Centrodestra in frantumi, li tiene insieme la sete di potere.​


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Conte: Centrodestra in frantumi, li tiene insieme la sete di potere.​



Sarà la stessa sete di potere avuta da Conte e tutti gli altri Grullini durante il governo Conte 1 con la lega, Conte 2 con PD, Renzi, Articolo 1, LEU, Sinistra e poi con il governo Draghi?
La stessa sete di potere di Fico,altro 5stalle, che alla camera vuole mantenere staff e stanze?

Almeno abbiano la decenza di tacere che sono tutti uguali.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sarà la stessa sete di potere avuta da Conte e tutti gli altri Grullini durante il governo Conte 1 con la lega, Conte 2 con PD, Renzi, Articolo 1, LEU, Sinistra e poi con il governo Draghi?
> La stessa sete di potere di Fico,altro 5stalle, che alla camera vuole mantenere staff e stanze?
> 
> Almeno abbiano la decenza di tacere che *sono tutti uguali.*




Si scambiano solo i ruoli. Poi gli affarucci se li fanno insieme comunque.


----------



## smallball (15 Ottobre 2022)

Queste giornate stanno dimostrando quanto potere ha acquisito all'interno di FI la senatrice Ronzulli, vera autentica leader del partito


----------



## sunburn (15 Ottobre 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> No beh... Il governo Meloni non è ancora manco nato, ma ha già realizzato uno dei motivi per cui mi sono costretto di malavoglia ad andare ancora a votare, ovvero far saltare un po' di fegati ai naziarcobalenati...


Così come dall'altra parte godono quando "saltano fegati" dalla "tua" parte. E questo è il motivo per cui siamo lo zimbello mondiale: la politica come il tifo calcistico. 
Ognuna delle due o più fazioni l'un contro l'altra armata si crede più furba e intelligente dell'altra, per me sono il motivo per cui siamo ridotti come siamo. "Gnigni voto X così saltano i fegati dei fasciocattolici, pappappero"; "gnigni voto Y così saltano i fegati dei naziarcobalenati, pappappero"... La settima economia mondiale trasformata in asilo Mariuccia dal 'popolo sovrano'. 
E ci si meraviglia perché contiamo zero nei vari consessi internazionali ai quali dovremmo sederci al tavolo, minimo, da pari. Ma sarà sicuramente colpa di qualcun altro.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (15 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Così come dall'altra parte godono quando "saltano fegati" dalla "tua" parte. E questo è il motivo per cui siamo lo zimbello mondiale: la politica come il tifo calcistico.
> Ognuna delle due o più fazioni l'un contro l'altra armata si crede più furba e intelligente dell'altra, per me sono il motivo per cui siamo ridotti come siamo. "Gnigni voto X così saltano i fegati dei fasciocattolici, pappappero"; "gnigni voto Y così saltano i fegati dei naziarcobalenati, pappappero"... La settima economia mondiale trasformata in asilo Mariuccia dal 'popolo sovrano'.
> E ci si meraviglia perché contiamo zero nei vari consessi internazionali ai quali dovremmo sederci al tavolo, minimo, da pari. Ma sarà sicuramente colpa di qualcun altro.



Votare il partito di coloro di cui condividi (almeno in parte) le idee e tra queste c'è il non dare corda alle stupidaggini arcobaleno, greenwashing, woke, cancel culture ed altre baggianate non mi pare mero tifo calcistico, ma un voto parecchio ideologico...

Se poi coloro che fanno di queste minchiate le loro bandiere prendono palate sui denti e danno fuori di matto, dimostrandosi a livello di democraticità ed intolleranza ben peggiori dei loro avversari, lo devo ammettere, provo un distinto piacere...

L'Italia non conta niente a livello internazionale e prima ancora a livello di unione europea proprio perché una certa parte politica (guarda caso la stessa che pensa alla schwa invece che agli interessi italiani) ha sempre inteso che ogni problema nazionale dovesse essere risolto "in sede europea", come se la eu fosse un organismo neutro dedito a fare l'interesse indistinto di tutti i paesi membri, con ciò facendosi costantemente sodomizzare da altri paesi che invece i loro interessi li fanno eccome e che non sacrificano la loro economia festanti al grido di "ce lo chiede l'europa!"...


----------



## Swaitak (15 Ottobre 2022)

e se la Meloni fosse talmente seria da mandare a fancubo FI e maggioranza?


----------



## smallball (15 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> e se la Meloni fosse talmente seria da mandare a fancubo FI e maggioranza?


O magari in FI la Ronzulli verrà messa in minoranza? Non penso che Tajani rinunci facilmente alla Farnesina


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> e se la Meloni fosse talmente seria da mandare a fancubo FI e maggioranza?


Magari. Il mio sogno è vedere una fuga di grillini, magari che hanno paura di tornare al voto, e quindi che reggono la maggioranza al posto di FI. Sarebbe una coalizione molto più credibile senza FI e anche la Meloni avrebbe più voti. Faccio presente a tutti che Salvini ha fatto il 30% quando non era alleato di Berlusconi, che è respingente per un certo elettorato.


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Ottobre 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Votare il partito di coloro di cui condividi (almeno in parte) le idee e tra queste c'è il non dare corda alle stupidaggini arcobaleno, greenwashing, woke, cancel culture ed altre baggianate non mi pare mero tifo calcistico, ma un voto parecchio ideologico...
> 
> Se poi coloro che fanno di queste minchiate le loro bandiere prendono palate sui denti e danno fuori di matto, dimostrandosi a livello di democraticità ed intolleranza ben peggiori dei loro avversari, lo devo ammettere, provo un distinto piacere...
> 
> L'Italia non conta niente a livello internazionale e prima ancora a livello di unione europea proprio perché una certa parte politica (guarda caso la stessa che pensa alla schwa invece che agli interessi italiani) ha sempre inteso che ogni problema nazionale dovesse essere risolto "in sede europea", come se la eu fosse un organismo neutro dedito a fare l'interesse indistinto di tutti i paesi membri, con ciò facendosi costantemente sodomizzare da altri paesi che invece i loro interessi li fanno eccome e che non sacrificano la loro economia festanti al grido di "ce lo chiede l'europa!"...


Segue confessione.


----------



## sunburn (15 Ottobre 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Votare il partito di coloro di cui condividi (almeno in parte) le idee e tra queste c'è il non dare corda alle stupidaggini arcobaleno, greenwashing, woke, cancel culture ed altre baggianate non mi pare mero tifo calcistico, ma un voto parecchio ideologico...


Hai scritto tu “uno dei motivi”, eh. Io mi spancio dalle risate quando “vi” vedo dibattere indignati su Peppa Pig o sulla Sirenetta di colore, ma non lo reputo un motivo, neanche fosse uno su un miliardo, valido per votare chi (a parole) si fa passare come sostenitore di certe tematiche.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Ottobre 2022)

*Corriere: Meloni sta valutando di escludere dalla lista dei ministri tutti i senatori di Forza Italia.*


----------



## smallball (15 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: Meloni sta valutando di escludere dalla lista dei ministri tutti i senatori di Forza Italia.*


Oltre alla leader Ronzulli quali sarebbero gli altri senatori in odore di poltrona ministeriale?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Ottobre 2022)

*La Russa in privato, citato dal Corriere: "Piuttosto di farsi ricattare, la Meloni rinuncia e se ne va a casa."*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Russa in privato, citato dal Corriere: "Piuttosto di farsi ricattare, la Meloni rinuncia e se ne va a casa."*



Fosse vero, solo stima per la Meloni. E' così che si deve fare, era quello che avrebbe dovuto fare il Conte 1 dopo la rottura di Salvini, invece nacque un mostro inaudito pur di rimanere al potere


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Russa in privato, citato dal Corriere: "Piuttosto di farsi ricattare, la Meloni rinuncia e se ne va a casa."*


Attenzione ai due bomba e al M5S.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Ottobre 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Oltre alla leader Ronzulli quali sarebbero gli altri senatori in odore di poltrona ministeriale?



Ronzulli, Bernini (istruzione), Sisto (giustizia), Gasparri (pubblica amministrazione).

Si salva la Casellati che ha votato La Russa.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Fosse vero, solo stima per la Meloni. E' così che si deve fare, era quello che avrebbe dovuto fare il Conte 1 dopo la rottura di Salvini, invece nacque un mostro inaudito pur di rimanere al potere


Sì, però deve andare veramente a casa e rinunciare alle lusinghe di chiunque altro. Il Terzo Polo, per me, tenterà l'ingresso in maggioranza.

Renzi dichiarava un mese fa: "Tranquilla Giorgia, faccio cadere governi ogni due anni". E non è un'affermazione a caso, perchè Renzi pur non facendo parte del governo, si rivolge alla Meloni parlando di lui che la farà cadere? Evidentemente, aveva in conto l'ipotesi di entrata in maggioranza.

Poi oh, magari sto delirando, ma dopo la scorsa legislatura non escludo più nulla. Pure Salvini, comunque, i primi tempi sembrava un leader coerente e poi si è visto la fine che ha fatto. I politici vanno visti nel lungo periodo.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Renzi: Se ci sarà un governo Draghi noi voteremo a favore del governo Draghi,* se ci sarà un governo Meloni non lo voterò mai*. Noi facciamo l’opposizione. Con Meloni non governiamo e non votiamo la fiducia.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Renzi: Se ci sarà un governo Draghi noi voteremo a favore del governo Draghi,* se ci sarà un governo Meloni non lo voterò mai*. Noi facciamo l’opposizione. Con Meloni non governiamo e non votiamo la fiducia.



Ma Renzi è stato avvisato del fatto che si è votato?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Renzi: Se ci sarà un governo Draghi noi voteremo a favore del governo Draghi,* se ci sarà un governo Meloni non lo voterò mai*. Noi facciamo l’opposizione. Con Meloni non governiamo e non votiamo la fiducia.



Il contenuto "giornalistico" della dichiarazione non è la parte sulla Meloni, ma quella su Draghi. Fa capire che ancora ci sono possibilità per il governo Draghi.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il contenuto "giornalistico" della dichiarazione non è la parte sulla Meloni, ma quella su Draghi.* Fa capire che ancora ci sono possibilità per il governo Draghi.*



Quello che in fondo vorrebbe pure Silvio.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Renzi: Se ci sarà un governo Draghi noi voteremo a favore del governo Draghi,* se ci sarà un governo Meloni non lo voterò mai*. Noi facciamo l’opposizione. Con Meloni non governiamo e non votiamo la fiducia.


Che pagliaccio! Renzi, ovviamente, se farà parte di un governo Meloni è per distruggerla nella speranza che il PD cambi leader ed arrivi un Bonaccini che, a quanto ricordo, era pro-Renzi. Ah e lasciate perdere Calenda, è semplicemente un suo burattino.

Se la Meloni farà un governo con FI facendo valere le sue ragioni bene, altrimenti andasse a casa. Avrà il mio applauso in entrambi i casi. Altrimenti, sarà un Conte/Salvini qualsiasi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Così come dall'altra parte godono quando "saltano fegati" dalla "tua" parte. E questo è il motivo per cui siamo lo zimbello mondiale: la politica come il tifo calcistico.
> Ognuna delle due o più fazioni l'un contro l'altra armata si crede più furba e intelligente dell'altra, per me sono il motivo per cui siamo ridotti come siamo. "Gnigni voto X così saltano i fegati dei fasciocattolici, pappappero"; "gnigni voto Y così saltano i fegati dei naziarcobalenati, pappappero"... La settima economia mondiale trasformata in asilo Mariuccia dal 'popolo sovrano'.
> E ci si meraviglia perché contiamo zero nei vari consessi internazionali ai quali dovremmo sederci al tavolo, minimo, da pari. Ma sarà sicuramente colpa di qualcun altro.


hai ragione al 90%. devi riconoscere però che quando vince la sx vince la democrazia, quando vince la dx (oltre a non governare per 1000 motivi) la democrazia muore e sembra che il mondo finisca domani.
alla luce di questo fatto sembra che i fegati scoppino solo da una parte.

c'è gente di sx che ha la diarrea da 1 mese, detto da loro a me personalmente. hai mai sentito uno di destra far tragedie se perde alle elezioni? sono 2 tifoserie diverse.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Per me Draghi non torna, come premier. Al massimo ci manda un suo avatar. Quest'estate è stato lui a dimettersi eh...


----------



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che pagliaccio! Renzi, ovviamente, se farà parte di un governo Meloni è per distruggerla nella speranza che il PD cambi leader ed arrivi un Bonaccini che, a quanto ricordo, era pro-Renzi. Ah e lasciate perdere Calenda, è semplicemente un suo burattino.
> 
> Se la Meloni farà un governo con FI facendo valere le sue ragioni bene, altrimenti andasse a casa. Avrà il mio applauso in entrambi i casi. Altrimenti, sarà un Conte/Salvini qualsiasi...



La Meloni rischia grosso se non mette subito all’opera un Governo forte.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per me Draghi non torna, come premier. Al massimo ci manda un suo avatar. Quest'estate è stato lui a dimettersi eh...



Per me ritornerebbe solo se invocato come salvatore della Patria.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2022)

So che non c'entra niente, ma avete sentito la Gretina che ora è favorevole al nucleare  . Ovviamente, bisogna giustificare le sanzioni contro i russi e visto che non si può dare colpa agli USA, allora è colpa dei paesi che non hanno il nucleare. E pure i politici, anche di destra, seguono questa versione. Stamattina Salvini ancora a pubblicizzare il nucleare. 

Spero che ora sappiate quanto burattini sono questi qui.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: Meloni sta valutando di escludere dalla lista dei ministri tutti i senatori di Forza Italia.*


Sarei felicissimo di scoprire un politico serio, per una volta.
Certo significherebbe altri 5 anni di Belzebù™


----------



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: Meloni sta valutando di escludere dalla lista dei ministri tutti i senatori di Forza Italia.*



La Meloni scherza con Silvio. Non ha capito che il tipo è capacissimo di affossarla.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Sarei felicissimo di scoprire un politico serio, per una volta.
> *Certo significherebbe altri 5 anni di Belzebù™*



È quello che vogliono sicuramente Silvio, Renzi ed il PD.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Meloni scherza con Silvio. Non ha capito che il tipo è capacissimo di affossarla.



Ocio che la Melona tra il "non sono ricattabile" e il "nessun ministro di FI" ha chiuso il cyborg e la badante in un angolo  

E possono uscire solamente in 2 modi: piegandosi e accettando la leadership della melona oppure facendo fallire il governo di centrodestra tanto agognato da oltre 10 anni.

Dico ocio perchè dubito che un Salvini avrebbe risposto in questo modo a Silvio 
A quanto pare la Melona è dura e resiliente.


----------



## sunburn (15 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> hai ragione al 90%. devi riconoscere però che quando vince la sx vince la democrazia, quando vince la dx (oltre a non governare per 1000 motivi) la democrazia muore e sembra che il mondo finisca domani.
> alla luce di questo fatto sembra che i fegati scoppino solo da una parte.
> 
> c'è gente di sx che ha la diarrea da 1 mese, detto da loro a me personalmente. hai mai sentito uno di destra far tragedie se perde alle elezioni? sono 2 tifoserie diverse.


Beh oddio, ci siam sorbiti per dieci anni la retorica della dittatura perché c’era il governo “non eletto” con dentro anche il pd, che era sempre stato, inspiegabilmente e immeritatamente, primo-secondo-terzo partito alle elezioni precedenti e amenità simili.
Io non vedo tutta ‘sta differenza. Né penso che ci siano persone intelligenti tutte da una parte e tutte quelle stupide dall’altra.

In ogni caso, io eliminerei le elezioni e sceglierei il governo per sorteggio. Statisticamente, nel lungo periodo, almeno una volta ci andrebbe bene. Che sarebbe comunque una volta in più rispetto alla scelta tramite elezioni...


----------



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Ocio che la Melona tra il "non sono ricattabile" e il "nessun ministro di FI" ha chiuso il cyborg e la badante in un angolo
> 
> E possono uscire solamente in 2 modi: piegandosi e accettando la leadership della melona oppure facendo fallire il governo di centrodestra tanto agognato da oltre 10 anni.*
> 
> ...



Cosa avrebbe da perdere impedendo alla Meloni di governare? Lui sarebbe capacissimo di allearsi con PD e Renzi. Salvini - secondo me - lo seguirebbe. Ti lascio immaginare chi sarebbe il Presidente del Consiglio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh oddio, ci siam sorbiti per dieci anni la retorica della dittatura perché c’era il governo “non eletto” con dentro anche il pd, che era sempre stato, inspiegabilmente e immeritatamente, primo-secondo-terzo partito alle elezioni precedenti e amenità simili.
> Io non vedo tutta ‘sta differenza. Né penso che ci siano persone intelligenti tutte da una parte e tutte quelle stupide dall’altra.
> 
> In ogni caso, io eliminerei le elezioni e sceglierei il governo per sorteggio. Statisticamente, nel lungo periodo, almeno una volta ci andrebbe bene. Che sarebbe comunque una volta in più rispetto alla scelta tramite elezioni...


io sono di parma, roccaforte rossa che sta cambiando colore.
qui da me ti garantisco che c'è gente fanatica e sono tutti di sx.. per questo anche io godo per parecchi di loro. perchè sono fuori dal mondo reale.
poi che i furbi siano da una parte sola assolutamente no, mai pensato. è diversa solo la distribuzione del fanatismo, almeno dalle mie parti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Meloni scherza con Silvio. Non ha capito che il tipo è capacissimo di affossarla.


magari la coerenza poi da i suoi frutti in futuro.
dico magari perchè non avendola mai avuta nessuno, non abbiamo la controprova.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> magari la coerenza poi da i suoi frutti in futuro.
> dico magari perchè non avendola mai avuta nessuno, non abbiamo la controprova.



Sarebbe senza dubbio apprezzabile la coerenza ma, di fatto, si ritroverebbe di nuovo all’opposizione.


----------



## Mika (15 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cosa avrebbe da perdere impedendo alla Meloni di governare? Lui sarebbe capacissimo di allearsi con PD e Renzi. Salvini - secondo me - lo seguirebbe. Ti lascio immaginare chi sarebbe il Presidente del Consiglio.


Poi tra 5 anni probabilmente FdI prenderebbe tipo il 50% dei voti


----------



## Swaitak (15 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe senza dubbio apprezzabile la coerenza ma, di fatto, si ritroverebbe di nuovo all’opposizione.


I vantaggi sarebbero:
-non bruciarsi in questo periodo schifoso
-avere maggioranza più ampia alle prossime elezioni, fagocitando i voti del cyborg

svantaggi:
- se tra 5 anni l'Italia non esisterà, non potrà mai provare l'emozione di governare 

Noi invece  al 100%


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe senza dubbio apprezzabile la coerenza ma, di fatto, si ritroverebbe di nuovo all’opposizione.


se devi essere sempre sotto scacco meglio così, magari la prossima tornata prende il 35% da sola.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se devi essere sempre sotto scacco meglio così, magari la prossima tornata prende il 35% da sola.



Anche perchè a questo punto quelli di FI potrebbero fare sempre la solita sceneggiata per qualsiasi legge o provvedimento del governo.
O quelli di FI rinsaviscono oppure ciao, si divideranno la mangiatoia non più tra 3 partiti ma tra 6-7 (quindi ancora meno poltrone, a loro tanto care)


----------



## Mika (15 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se devi essere sempre sotto scacco meglio così, magari la prossima tornata prende il 35% da sola.


Forse anche di più. Se davvero rinuncia al suo primo Governo da leader per non essere il pupazzo di Berlusconi tra 5 anni confermerò il mio voto solo per rispetto e coerenza nei suoi confronti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Anche perchè a questo punto quelli di FI potrebbero fare sempre la solita sceneggiata per qualsiasi legge o provvedimento del governo.
> O quelli di FI rinsaviscono oppure ciao, si divideranno la mangiatoia non più tra 3 partiti ma tra 6-7 (quindi ancora meno poltrone, a loro tanto care)


sarà così di certo, non so come si possa pensare di fare qualcosa di serio e duraturo con berlusconi.
finchè lo votano raga è così.


----------



## ARKANA (15 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> I vantaggi sarebbero:
> -non bruciarsi in questo periodo schifoso
> -avere maggioranza più ampia alle prossime elezioni, fagocitando i voti del cyborg
> 
> ...





Mika ha scritto:


> Poi tra 5 anni probabilmente FdI prenderebbe tipo il 50% dei voti


Siete così sicuri? Come ho già detto ieri se da domani del debbio giordano e porro su ordine ti berlusconi iniziano a sparare  sulla meloni è più facile che al prossimo giro sia al 5% più che al 50%


----------



## Swaitak (15 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Siete così sicuri? Come ho già detto ieri se da domani del debbio giordano e porro su ordine ti berlusconi iniziano a sparare  sulla meloni è più facile che al prossimo giro sia al 5% più che al 50%


non lo so, la  sulla Meloni la spalano da decadi, penso abbia la corazza ormai.
Comunque non ci credo che siano arrivati a spartirsi le poltrone solo l'altro ieri, questi sono gli ultimi colpi di reni del cyborg malefico


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Siete così sicuri? Come ho già detto ieri se da domani del debbio *giordano *e porro su ordine ti berlusconi iniziano a sparare  sulla meloni è più facile che al prossimo giro sia al 5% più che al 50%


Giordano non penso. Gli altri e due sì. Non dico che sia libero ed indipendente in toto, ma è sempre stato più un "testa pazza", vedi sui vaccini. Non lo cancellano perchè fa ottimi ascolti e se lo fanno fuori, farebbe più rumore se invece rimanesse lì al martedì sera.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: Meloni sta valutando di escludere dalla lista dei ministri tutti i senatori di Forza Italia.*



Mi ero perso sta notizia, se succede davvero al prossimo giro do il voto alla Meloni anche io. Ma a sto punto mi chiedo perché allearsi col Berlusca.

Che senso ha avuto?


----------



## TheKombo (15 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Meloni scherza con Silvio. Non ha capito che il tipo è capacissimo di affossarla.


Ma cosa deve affossare ? L'altro giorno ha preso una batosta epocale, ha voluto giocare a "chi l'ha più lungo" ed è stato umiliato.
Questo per FI è l'ultimo ballo prima di sparire per sempre.Ora, se si vogliono suicidare facciano pure. La realtà è che in ogni caso ad oggi,un governo senza FdI non esiste, il resto sono stro...te.
La Meloni si stá dimostrando un politico con le balls, tra l'altro la stessa elezione di 2 figure come i presidenti di Camera e Senato, dimostra che non c'è opposizione e non c'è spazio per giochini di palazzo.
Al massimo si spaccano in FI, ma il governo Meloni parte senza dubbio.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Premettendo che per me il governo alla fine si farà, ma mettiamo il caso non si faccia, il presidente Mattarella non può vergognosamente lasciare passare tutto come se il voto degli elettori non contasse più nulla. Invitasse i partiti, tutti, ad una riforma presidenziale. Così, anche lui, se ne andrà dignitosamente dalla scena politica.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Premettendo che per me il governo alla fine si farà, ma mettiamo il caso non si faccia, il presidente Mattarella non può vergognosamente lasciare passare tutto come se il voto degli elettori non contasse più nulla. Invitasse i partiti, tutti, ad una riforma presidenziale. Così, anche lui, se ne andrà dignitosamente dalla scena politica.


fossi in lui non lo farei mai, significherebbe perdere il diritto al bunker nucleare


----------



## gabri65 (15 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh oddio, ci siam sorbiti per dieci anni la retorica della dittatura perché c’era il governo “non eletto” con dentro anche il pd, che era sempre stato, inspiegabilmente e immeritatamente, primo-secondo-terzo partito alle elezioni precedenti e amenità simili.
> Io non vedo tutta ‘sta differenza. Né penso che ci siano persone intelligenti tutte da una parte e tutte quelle stupide dall’altra.
> 
> In ogni caso, io eliminerei le elezioni e sceglierei il governo per sorteggio. Statisticamente, nel lungo periodo, almeno una volta ci andrebbe bene. Che sarebbe comunque una volta in più rispetto alla scelta tramite elezioni...



Ma dove.

La retorica della dittatura l'ho sentita solo qui dentro (pure contrastata dai lobotomizzati, come qualcuno che conosco), di certo non sui media o nell'opinione pubblica.

Detto questo, la dittatura è andata avanti per più di 10 anni con l'avvallo di persone estremamente democratiche tipo il PdR, ergo siamo in una repubblica completamente cristallina.

Ovviamente tu non vedi le differenze, per il tuo tornaconto diresti pure che è meglio 'sto Milan rispetto a quello di Sacchi.


----------



## sunburn (15 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma dove.
> 
> La retorica della dittatura l'ho sentita solo qui dentro (pure contrastata dai lobotomizzati, come qualcuno che conosco), di certo non sui media o nell'opinione pubblica.
> 
> Detto questo, la dittatura è andata avanti per più di 10 anni con l'avvallo di persone estremamente democratiche tipo il PdR, ergo siamo in una repubblica completamente cristallina.




Ma infatti si parlava dei rosicamenti dei tifosi delle varie fazioni. Tu rosicavi(e, da quel che leggo, rosichi ancora) perché al governo c’era un partito che alle elezioni era stato primo-secondo partito, nel rispetto delle norme costituzionali. Ora rosicano quelli della fazione tua avversaria perché la coalizione che ha preso più voti ha eletto presidenti delle due camere le persone che voleva, sempre nel rispetto delle norme costituzionali.
Il punto è che nessuno dovrebbe rosicare, ma valutare se chi governa lo fa bene o male.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente tu non vedi le differenze, per il tuo tornaconto diresti pure che è meglio 'sto Milan rispetto a quello di Sacchi.


A parte che non ho nessun tornaconto, ma penso di essere sempre abbastanza coerente nelle fesserie che penso, dico e scrivo.


----------



## Andris (15 Ottobre 2022)

*Paolo Zangrillo, fratello di Alberto medico di Berlusconi, in corsa per ministro della Salute
Forza Italia vuole fortemente questo ministero*


Ansa


e certo che lo vuole, sono gli unici che votavano come Speranza...per la serie non facciamo cambiare niente...
dopo il laureato in scienze politiche, è la volta di quello in giurisprudenza ma con il fratello medico


----------



## Giofa (15 Ottobre 2022)

Si loda la Meloni per la sua coerenza ma ci si dimentica che questa cosa andava bene all'opposizione, ora che ha la maggioranza, ottenuta però tramite una coalizione, è normale scendere a patti coi suoi alleati.
In fondo è il suo partito che ha scelto questa coalizione, mossa che gli ha di fatto portato tutti i seggi uninominali.
Se dovesse saltare il governo prima di nascere (non credo, troppi interessi da parte di tutti) la colpa sarà anche della Meloni.
Per essere in grado di non essere "ricattabile" dovrebbe avere il 50%+1 dei voti o essere l'unico partito in Italia,ma si sa che quei tempi son finiti.
Il rischio cinque stelle 2.0 è alto, professarsi intransigenti ma scontrarsi con le logiche politiche.
Giorgia è troppo intelligente e navigata per non saperlo


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Premettendo che per me il governo alla fine si farà, ma mettiamo il caso non si faccia, il presidente Mattarella non può vergognosamente lasciare passare tutto come se il voto degli elettori non contasse più nulla. Invitasse i partiti, tutti, ad una riforma presidenziale. Così, anche lui, se ne andrà dignitosamente dalla scena politica.


Figurati, quello molla solo quando sarà ragionevolmente certo che il suo successore sia filo-progressista. Mattarella è un democristiano autentico, rappresenta il partito-Stato, che prima era la DC oggi è il PD, e la continuità è data proprio da personaggi come lui.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Paolo Zangrillo, fratello di Alberto medico di Berlusconi, in corsa per ministro della Salute
> Forza Italia vuole fortemente questo ministero*
> 
> 
> ...


Zangrillo=Zan+Grillo.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Hai scritto tu “uno dei motivi”, eh. Io mi spancio dalle risate quando “vi” vedo dibattere indignati su Peppa Pig o sulla Sirenetta di colore, ma non lo reputo un motivo, neanche fosse uno su un miliardo, valido per votare chi (a parole) si fa passare come sostenitore di certe tematiche.


chi si fa tutte ste seghe mentali su peppa pig e la sirenetta è fortunato..vuol dire che non ha nulla a cui pensare

come si usa dire qui è un "lobotomizzato"


----------



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Poi tra 5 anni probabilmente FdI prenderebbe tipo il 50% dei voti



O il 5, dipende da tante cose.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> I vantaggi sarebbero:
> -non bruciarsi in questo periodo schifoso
> _*-avere maggioranza più ampia alle prossime elezioni, fagocitando i voti del cyborg*_
> 
> ...



Questa, per me, è la sua occasione. Se la perderà farà opposizione a vita.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se devi essere sempre sotto scacco meglio così, magari la prossima tornata prende il 35% da sola.



Non penso proprio che perdendo l’occasione attuale avrà altre possibilità.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Ma cosa deve affossare ? L'altro giorno ha preso una batosta epocale, ha voluto giocare a "chi l'ha più lungo" ed è stato umiliato.
> Questo per FI è l'ultimo ballo prima di sparire per sempre.Ora, se si vogliono suicidare facciano pure. La realtà è che in ogni caso ad oggi,un governo senza FdI non esiste, il resto sono stro...te.
> La Meloni si stá dimostrando un politico con le balls, tra l'altro la stessa elezione di 2 figure come i presidenti di Camera e Senato, dimostra che non c'è opposizione e non c'è spazio per giochini di palazzo.
> *Al massimo si spaccano in FI, ma il governo Meloni parte senza dubbio.*



Di partire partirà. Bisogna capire con che prospettive. 
In Parlamento - che piaccia o meno - si può sempre creare una maggioranza che escluda la Meloni.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Letta: Guerra interna alla maggioranza, non sono in grado di governare.​


----------



## Mika (15 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Di partire partirà. Bisogna capire con che prospettive.
> In Parlamento - che piaccia o meno - si può sempre creare una maggioranza che escluda la Meloni.


Gli italiani hanno votato come primo partito FdI della Meloni, cosa pensi che accada se Lega e Forza Italia si mettono con PD-M5S-Terzo Polo per fare un altro Governo Draghiano tradendo FdI e la Meloni che invece di fare l'inciucio dice chiaramente "in quanto tradita dai miei alleati che avevano sottoscritto un patto, come confermato da loro durante la campagna elettorale, non essendo una che fa inciuci per la proltrona come ho sempre ribadito, mi rimetto alla decisione del Presidente della Repubblica in quanto non ho i numeri per donare il Governo che gli Italiani hanno chiesto tramite il loro voro, al Centrodestra di fare. Ma dichiaro che FdI sarà in opposizione a qualsiasi Governo non eletto dagli Italiani" quindi passando come unico partito di opposizione per 5 anni con un Governo Tecnico che magari affosserà l'Italia. Tra 5 anni si tornerà al voto. Secondo te gli italiani che non hanno la bandiera di partito chi voteranno? Due sono le cose: o a votare ci andranno 4 gatti davvero oppure FdI alle prossime votazioni si prende il 90% dei voti di Cdx e magari di qualcuno non schierato (come ad esempio sono io e altri del forum).


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Ottobre 2022)

Brava Giorgia.
Fare da scendiletto ad un vecchio putrescente e un povero pirla non valgono un governo.
Non si bruci ora, li inchiodi alle loro responsabilità e forzi la mano.
Se cedono, bene.
Se non cedono, li faccia uscire allo scoperto: sono disposti a governare con PD e M5S per fare un governo?
Nel caso bene, opposizione durissima ad un governo mostruoso durante un inverno che si annuncia incandescente.
Se non sono disposti, si torna subito ad elezioni modello Israele e a sto giro prende il 35 lei, il 2 Berlu e il 5 salvini


----------



## Swaitak (15 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Letta: Guerra interna alla maggioranza, non sono in grado di governare.​


se quel ''sono'' è prima persona singolare, ha perfettamente ragione


----------



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Gli italiani hanno votato come primo partito FdI della Meloni, cosa pensi che accada se Lega e Forza Italia si mettono con PD-M5S-Terzo Polo per fare un altro Governo Draghiano tradendo FdI e la Meloni che invece di fare l'inciucio dice chiaramente "in quanto tradita dai miei alleati che avevano sottoscritto un patto, come confermato da loro durante la campagna elettorale, non essendo una che fa inciuci per la proltrona come ho sempre ribadito, mi rimetto alla decisione del Presidente della Repubblica in quanto non ho i numeri per donare il Governo che gli Italiani hanno chiesto tramite il loro voro, al Centrodestra di fare. Ma dichiaro che FdI sarà in opposizione a qualsiasi Governo non eletto dagli Italiani" quindi passando come unico partito di opposizione per 5 anni con un Governo Tecnico che magari affosserà l'Italia. Tra 5 anni si tornerà al voto. Secondo te gli italiani che non hanno la bandiera di partito chi voteranno? Due sono le cose: o a votare ci andranno 4 gatti davvero oppure FdI alle prossime votazioni si prende il 90% dei voti di Cdx e magari di qualcuno non schierato (come ad esempio sono io e altri del forum).



Belle parole ma nella realtà anche nella scorsa legislatura il CDX unito in campagna elettorale poi si è diviso per fare governi con chiunque come legittimamente è possibile fare in una Repubblica parlamentare.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se quel ''sono'' è prima persona singolare, ha perfettamente ragione



Se fosse la realtà per il CDX cosa sarebbe invece?


----------



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Brava Giorgia.
> Fare da scendiletto ad un vecchio putrescente e un povero pirla non valgono un governo.
> Non si bruci ora, li inchiodi alle loro responsabilità e forzi la mano.
> Se cedono, bene.
> ...



Sai meglio di me che non si tornerebbe affatto subito a nuove elezioni.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se fosse la realtà per il CDX cosa sarebbe invece?


la frase piu corretta sarebbe '' non siamo capaci di governare '' comprendendo tutta la  che frequenta quelle aule


----------



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> la frase piu corretta sarebbe '' non siamo capaci di governare '' comprendendo tutta la  che frequenta quelle aule



Mica si vincono le elezioni per governare. Si vincono per gestire il potere a proprio vantaggio.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Ottobre 2022)

Non fosse il momento mio duro degli ultimi 70 anni, ci sarebbe pure da ridere.


----------



## mil77 (15 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Siete così sicuri? Come ho già detto ieri se da domani del debbio giordano e porro su ordine ti berlusconi iniziano a sparare  sulla meloni è più facile che al prossimo giro sia al 5% più che al 50%


Si ma la Meloni se non fa il governo sputt...anera' Silvio e Fi davanti all'italia ed al mondo....FI non esisterà più.


----------



## mil77 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Si loda la Meloni per la sua coerenza ma ci si dimentica che questa cosa andava bene all'opposizione, ora che ha la maggioranza, ottenuta però tramite una coalizione, è normale scendere a patti coi suoi alleati.
> In fondo è il suo partito che ha scelto questa coalizione, mossa che gli ha di fatto portato tutti i seggi uninominali.
> Se dovesse saltare il governo prima di nascere (non credo, troppi interessi da parte di tutti) la colpa sarà anche della Meloni.
> Per essere in grado di non essere "ricattabile" dovrebbe avere il 50%+1 dei voti o essere l'unico partito in Italia,ma si sa che quei tempi son finiti.
> ...


Un conto è scendere a patti e dare il numero di ministeri che spetta, un altro conto è farsi dire che ministeri deve dare e soprattutto che ministri deve mettere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Ottobre 2022)

*Striscione contro La Russa esposto al Colosseo, dopo le minacce firmate BR e Antifa nella sede di FDI.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Striscione contro La Russa esposto al Colosseo, dopo le minacce firmate BR e Antifa nella sede di FDI.*



Pandemia, guerra mondiale, recessione... dai, c'è spazio anche per il ritorno del terrrorismo rosso.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Striscione contro La Russa esposto al Colosseo, dopo le minacce firmate BR e Antifa nella sede di FDI.*


Vuoi vedere che Il pazzo™ arriva dagli immacolati di sinistra?


----------



## sunburn (15 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Gli italiani hanno votato come primo partito FdI della Meloni, cosa pensi che accada se Lega e Forza Italia si mettono con PD-M5S-Terzo Polo per fare un altro Governo Draghiano tradendo FdI e la Meloni che invece di fare l'inciucio dice chiaramente "in quanto tradita dai miei alleati che avevano sottoscritto un patto, come confermato da loro durante la campagna elettorale, non essendo una che fa inciuci per la proltrona come ho sempre ribadito, mi rimetto alla decisione del Presidente della Repubblica in quanto non ho i numeri per donare il Governo che gli Italiani hanno chiesto tramite il loro voro, al Centrodestra di fare. Ma dichiaro che FdI sarà in opposizione a qualsiasi Governo non eletto dagli Italiani" quindi passando come unico partito di opposizione per 5 anni con un Governo Tecnico che magari affosserà l'Italia. Tra 5 anni si tornerà al voto. Secondo te gli italiani che non hanno la bandiera di partito chi voteranno? Due sono le cose: o a votare ci andranno 4 gatti davvero oppure FdI alle prossime votazioni si prende il 90% dei voti di Cdx e magari di qualcuno non schierato (come ad esempio sono io e altri del forum).


Fratelli d’Italia dopo 11 anni di opposizione ha preso 7,3 milioni(i 5 stelle nel 2018 presero 11 milioni di voti), i partiti che hanno sostenuto il governo Draghi complessivamente hanno preso 16-17 milioni. Per dire, eh.

A ogni modo, la coalizione di cdx è quella che ha ottenuto più seggi e l’iniziativa per la formazione del governo spetta a lei. Poi si vedrà.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2022)

De Luca


----------



## 7vinte (15 Ottobre 2022)

Ottimi i nomi per le presidenze delle camere.
Solo il rosicamento visto in questi giorni, vale il voto.
Con Silvione si risolverà tutto.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> De Luca


Inquietante. Forse l'unico personaggio che, anche quando cerca di far ridere, mi mette inquietudine. Ha la simpatia del camorrista che racconta barzellette.

E pensare che mezza italia rideva quando diceva di voler incendiare la gente. Questa è la gente che meritiamo, a quanto pare. 

Comunque si parla di commissariamento della sanità della sua regione con il nuovo governo. Speriamo bene, perchè sta facendo disastri.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma infatti si parlava dei rosicamenti dei tifosi delle varie fazioni. Tu rosicavi(e, da quel che leggo, rosichi ancora) perché al governo c’era un partito che alle elezioni era stato primo-secondo partito, nel rispetto delle norme costituzionali. Ora rosicano quelli della fazione tua avversaria perché la coalizione che ha preso più voti ha eletto presidenti delle due camere le persone che voleva, sempre nel rispetto delle norme costituzionali.
> Il punto è che nessuno dovrebbe rosicare, ma valutare se chi governa lo fa bene o male.
> 
> 
> A parte che non ho nessun tornaconto, ma penso di essere sempre abbastanza coerente nelle fesserie che penso, dico e scrivo.



Certo che rosico.

Mica mi basta vederli sconfitti alle elezioni, dopo decenni di degrado io li voglio vedere proprio disintegrati, possibilmente previa impiccagione.

Frega un accidente se questi di adesso non sanno governare, la situazione è irrecuperabile da tempo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Ottobre 2022)

*La terza pagina di appunti di Berlusconi rivela chi sono stati i franchi tiratori nell'elezione di La Russa.

"Quando avuta la notizia di Renzi e dei suoi e dei senatori a vita..."*


----------



## Mika (15 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La terza pagina di appunti di Berlusconi rivela chi sono stati i franchi tiratori nell'elezione di La Russa.
> 
> "Quando avuta la notizia di Renzi e dei suoi e dei senatori a vita..."*


Ma non fa prima a pubblicare i suoi appunti Berlusconi visto che c'è?


----------



## smallball (15 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma non fa prima a pubblicare i suoi appunti Berlusconi visto che c'è?


Non sono sorpreso dal voto dei senatori a vita


----------



## TheKombo (15 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Striscione contro La Russa esposto al Colosseo, dopo le minacce firmate BR e Antifa nella sede di FDI.*


Private ad immaginare a parti invertite che sollevazione civile e cultura ci sarebbe stata....."la democrazia a fasi alterne"


----------



## Simo98 (15 Ottobre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Private ad immaginare a parti invertite che sollevazione civile e cultura ci sarebbe stata....."la democrazia a fasi alterne"


Però non confondiamo le cose
Per anni ha governato un governo con PD che di sinistra ha a malapena il simbolo, ora il primo partito sarà uno in cui ci sono all'interno simpatizzanti del fascismo (e inutile negarlo, e non sto dicendo che da adesso avremo il sabato fascista)
Quale sarebbe la reazione se salisse a governare un partito con esponenti che fanno l'occhiolino al comunismo?


----------



## raducioiu (15 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Striscione contro La Russa esposto al Colosseo, dopo le minacce firmate BR e Antifa nella sede di FDI.*



_"In Italia i fascisti si dividono in due categorie: i fascisti e gli antifascisti."_


----------



## Andris (15 Ottobre 2022)

*Letta nipote scappa di nuovo a Berlino dalla SPD e infama l'Italia all'estero*

*Meloni: "Si scusi immediatamente"*

*Letta nipote: "Non decide lei come fare opposizione"


a fine congresso tutti cantano Bella Ciao*


questo non si ricandida ma non si dimette, il segretario a ore tipo escort


----------



## Andris (15 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## cris (15 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Però non confondiamo le cose
> Per anni ha governato un governo con PD che di sinistra ha a malapena il simbolo, ora il primo partito sarà uno in cui ci sono all'interno simpatizzanti del fascismo (e inutile negarlo, e non sto dicendo che da adesso avremo il sabato fascista)
> *Quale sarebbe la reazione se salisse a governare un partito con esponenti che fanno l'occhiolino al comunismo?*



Ah beh, direi che in questi ultimi 10 anni non ne abbiamo avuto,nono, anche un leader di partito che aveva il compito di smacchiare cose


----------



## Simo98 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ah beh, direi che in questi ultimi 10 anni non ne abbiamo avuto,nono, anche un leader di partito che aveva il compito di smacchiare cose


Dai, non è palese come in certi esponenti di FDI (e in parte lega)


----------



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ah beh, direi che in questi ultimi 10 anni non ne abbiamo avuto,nono, anche un leader di partito che aveva il compito di smacchiare cose



Tutti hanno qualcosa di poco edificante nel loro passato e in certi esponenti attuali. Il mio augurio è solo che il futuro Governo non si perda in battaglie ideologiche e affronti la situazione drammatica di famiglie ed imprese.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2022)

*Renzi: "Se i vicepresidenti saranno PD e M5S a noi spetta il Copasir".*


----------



## TheKombo (15 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Però non confondiamo le cose
> Per anni ha governato un governo con PD che di sinistra ha a malapena il simbolo, ora il primo partito sarà uno in cui ci sono all'interno simpatizzanti del fascismo (e inutile negarlo, e non sto dicendo che da adesso avremo il sabato fascista)
> Quale sarebbe la reazione se salisse a governare un partito con esponenti che fanno l'occhiolino al comunismo?


Al governo c'è stato un partito che "Comunista" ce l'aveva nel nome e nessuno ha denunciato il pericolo foibe o altro.
Finiamola con questo politicamente (s)corretto.
Queste sono str...ate !!! La gente pensa a come pagare bollette, rette scolastiche, curarsi senza morire prima, ecc.
Lascio volentieri gli striscioni al Colosseo ai centri sociali o factotum dei partiti.
La cosa grave è chi non ha capito ancora come funzionano queste cose, saluti


----------



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Renzi: "Se i vicepresidenti saranno PD e M5S a noi spetta il Copasir".*



A Renzi andrebbe dato solo un calcio nel c…


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Però non confondiamo le cose
> Per anni ha governato un governo con PD che di sinistra ha a malapena il simbolo, ora il primo partito sarà uno in cui ci sono all'interno simpatizzanti del fascismo (e inutile negarlo, e non sto dicendo che da adesso avremo il sabato fascista)
> Quale sarebbe la reazione se salisse a governare un partito con esponenti che fanno l'occhiolino al comunismo?


eh se... impossibile. 
nessuno può salire al governo e fare qualcosa contro gli onestissimi industriali.


----------



## raducioiu (16 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Però non confondiamo le cose
> Per anni ha governato un governo con PD che di sinistra ha a malapena il simbolo, ora il primo partito sarà uno in cui ci sono all'interno simpatizzanti del fascismo (e inutile negarlo, e non sto dicendo che da adesso avremo il sabato fascista)
> Quale sarebbe la reazione se salisse a governare un partito con esponenti che fanno l'occhiolino al comunismo?



Avrà solo il simbolo ma è la diretta discendenza del Partito Comunista Italiano.

PCI > PDS > DS > PD

Diversi esponenti sono cresciuti come comunisti e qualche occhiolino al comunismo lo fanno.
Poi certo, resta una cosa marginale... come appunto il fascismo in Fratelli d'Italia (qualche saluto romano da una parte e qualche pugno alzato dall'altra).
E poi quando erano ancora DS hanno governato tranquillamente con Rifondazione Comunista e con Comunisti Italiani con tanto di ministri di quei partiti.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Secondo il FQ la “bomba” Forza Italia sarebbe pronta a esplodere e l’incarico alla Meloni sarebbe a rischio.​


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo il FQ la “bomba” Forza Italia sarebbe pronta a esplodere e l’incarico alla Meloni sarebbe a rischio.​


Governo a rischio per una che reclutava le mignotte per il Berlusca. Non so se ridere o piangere.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2022)

*Corriere: I figli Piersilvio e Marina Berlusconi, stanno esortando il padre a "chiudere il conflitto" con FdI. Meloni ha contattato Piersilvio per ben due volte. Marina Berlusconi, ieri, furibonda ha esclamato al padre "Fermati!". Dello stesso parere i suoi fidi consiglieri Fedele Confalonieri e Gianni Letta, i quali avranno il "ruolo di raccordo con i pontieri di FdI" al fine di arrivare alla ricomposizione. Il messaggio passato ad Arcore è che Meloni voglia ricucire, senza prove di forza.*


----------



## Blu71 (16 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Governo a rischio per una che reclutava le mignotte per il Berlusca. Non so se ridere o piangere.



Quando si dice che rischia di andare tutto a p…


----------



## Blu71 (16 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Corriere: I figli Piersilvio e Marina Berlusconi, stanno esortando il padre a "chiudere il conflitto" con FdI. Meloni ha contattato Piersilvio per ben due volte. Marina Berlusconi, ieri, furibonda ha esclamato al padre "Fermati!". Dello stesso parere i suoi fidi consiglieri Fedele Confalonieri e Gianni Letta, i quali avranno il "ruolo di raccordo con i pontieri di FdI" al fine di arrivare alla ricomposizione. Il messaggio passato ad Arcore è che Meloni voglia ricucire, senza prove di forza.*




Silvio oramai è come Biden. Bisogna impedirgli di parlare senza una badante accanto.


----------



## raducioiu (16 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Silvio oramai è come Biden. Bisogna impedirgli di parlare senza una badante accanto.


Più che altro bisognerebbe cambiargli la badante che ha accanto...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Ottobre 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Più che altro bisognerebbe cambiargli la badante che ha accanto...



Il problema è che se le sceglie lui.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Corriere: I figli Piersilvio e Marina Berlusconi, stanno esortando il padre a "chiudere il conflitto" con FdI. Meloni ha contattato Piersilvio per ben due volte. Marina Berlusconi, ieri, furibonda ha esclamato al padre "Fermati!". Dello stesso parere i suoi fidi consiglieri Fedele Confalonieri e Gianni Letta, i quali avranno il "ruolo di raccordo con i pontieri di FdI" al fine di arrivare alla ricomposizione. Il messaggio passato ad Arcore è che Meloni voglia ricucire, senza prove di forza.*



Dai, sacrifichiamoci per il bene dell'itaglia (e del Sistema), facciamogli vincere Milan-Monza 0-1, così si rilassa e facciamo 'sto canzo di governo.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Corriere: I figli Piersilvio e Marina Berlusconi, stanno esortando il padre a "chiudere il conflitto" con FdI. Meloni ha contattato Piersilvio per ben due volte. Marina Berlusconi, ieri, furibonda ha esclamato al padre "Fermati!". Dello stesso parere i suoi fidi consiglieri Fedele Confalonieri e Gianni Letta, i quali avranno il "ruolo di raccordo con i pontieri di FdI" al fine di arrivare alla ricomposizione. Il messaggio passato ad Arcore è che Meloni voglia ricucire, senza prove di forza.*


"Senza prove di forza". Secondo me, alla fine Giustizia e/o Ronzulli riuscirà a piazzarle. Se quest'ultima, il nano farà un ennesimo colpo di maestro, dicendo prima che non ci sarebbe stata e poi, alla fine, riesce nell'intento facendo passare per debole la Meloni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> "Senza prove di forza". Secondo me, alla fine Giustizia e/o Ronzulli riuscirà a piazzarle. Se quest'ultima, il nano farà un ennesimo colpo di maestro, dicendo prima che non ci sarebbe stata e poi, alla fine, riesce nell'intento facendo passare per debole la Meloni.



Il compromesso sarebbe Kiss me licia al ministro degli anziani, o delle badanti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il compromesso sarebbe Kiss me licia al ministro degli anziani, o delle badanti



L'importante è che non riceva alcun ministero di rilievo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Ottobre 2022)

Più che Kiss me Lica, Blow me Licia


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il compromesso sarebbe Kiss me licia al ministro degli anziani, o delle badanti


Sarebbe comunque una vittoria del nano, che ha fatto credere che la Meloni avesse imposto il suo diktat con tanto di prima pagina gioiosa de La Verità ("Ranzata la Ronzulli") ed invece alla fine l'ha spuntata.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2022)

*Consultazioni partono il 20 ottobre, il 21 verrà dato l'incarico alla Meloni. Se sabato 22 scoglierà la riserva, potrebbe già giurare in quel giorno.*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Consultazioni partono il 20 ottobre, il 21 verrà dato l'incarico alla Meloni. Se sabato 22 scoglierà la riserva, potrebbe già giurare in quel giorno.*


Aggiornate il topic principale.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Crosetto (Fdi): Nessuno vuole fare un governo senza Forza Italia.​


----------



## Sam (16 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Brava Giorgia.
> Fare da scendiletto ad un vecchio putrescente e un povero pirla non valgono un governo.
> Non si bruci ora, li inchiodi alle loro responsabilità e forzi la mano.
> Se cedono, bene.
> ...


Ecco perché da me non fa bel tempo.
Perché sono d’accordo con te.


----------



## Sam (16 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma non fa prima a pubblicare i suoi appunti Berlusconi visto che c'è?


No, perché ci sono anche i numeri di telefono delle signorine.
Non è abbastanza al passo con i tempi per la rubrica del cellulare.


----------



## Sam (16 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Però non confondiamo le cose
> Per anni ha governato un governo con PD che di sinistra ha a malapena il simbolo, ora il primo partito sarà uno in cui ci sono all'interno *simpatizzanti del fascismo *(e inutile negarlo, e non sto dicendo che da adesso avremo il sabato fascista)
> Quale sarebbe la reazione se salisse a governare un partito con esponenti che fanno l'occhiolino al comunismo?


Ma dai, basta.
Ma quale fascisti.

Come si fa a parlare di fascismo in un partito di destra, anti-socialista e amico di Israele.

Sentirmi accostato a La Russa è praticamente un insulto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Ottobre 2022)

*Biden non molla, dopo essere stato "corretto" già una volta:

"Attenzione paesi NATO, guardate cosa è successo in Italia..."*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden non molla, dopo essere stato "corretto" già una volta:
> 
> "Attenzione paesi NATO, guardate cosa è successo in Italia..."*



Inutile vecchio trombone.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden non molla, dopo essere stato "corretto" già una volta:
> 
> "Attenzione paesi NATO, guardate cosa è successo in Italia..."*


Ovvio che parla, finché ci sono decerebrati che lo idolatrano come fosse il messia... La fine di un incubo gridavano... Ora baccatevi la caramella atomica


----------



## TheKombo (16 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden non molla, dopo essere stato "corretto" già una volta:
> 
> "Attenzione paesi NATO, guardate cosa è successo in Italia..."*


Non pensavo che delle democratiche elezioni fossero un tale problema mondiale.....meno male che ci sono gli ammmmerrrricani


----------



## Swaitak (16 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden non molla, dopo essere stato "corretto" già una volta:
> 
> "Attenzione paesi NATO, guardate cosa è successo in Italia..."*


scommetto che il vecchio ha qualche parentela con Letta, ragionano uguali


----------



## Simo98 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma dai, basta.
> Ma quale fascisti.
> 
> Come si fa a parlare di fascismo in un partito di destra, anti-socialista e amico di Israele.
> ...


Ma chi lo ha detto?
Ho scritto che all'interno di fratelli d'Italia ci sono simpatizzanti del fascismo, specificando però che questo "non vuol dire che da domani avremo il sabato fascista"
Difficile leggere un post per intero?


----------



## Sam (16 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma chi lo ha detto?
> Ho scritto che all'interno di fratelli d'Italia ci sono simpatizzanti del fascismo, specificando però che questo "non vuol dire che da domani avremo il sabato fascista"
> Difficile leggere un post per intero?


Sei tu che fai finta di non capire: NON SONO FASCISTI.

La Russa è fascista quanto Letta è comunista. Sfruttano i simboli per far abboccare i gonzi, ma non c’è alcuna reale idea dietro.

Ripeto: non si può essere fascista e stare in un partito come FDI. NON SI PUÒ.


----------



## Simo98 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sei tu che fai finta di non capire: NON SONO FASCISTI.
> 
> La Russa è fascista quanto Letta è comunista. Sfruttano i simboli per far abboccare i gonzi, ma non c’è alcuna reale idea dietro.
> 
> Ripeto: non si può essere fascista e stare in un partito come FDI. NON SI PUÒ.


Avere in casa oggetti che emulano i simboli del fascismo, ritratti e foto del Duce, fare il saluto romano, rinnegare le festività della repubblica/liberazione, dichiarazioni, manifestazioni, alleanze/simpatie con i veri partiti post-fascisti italiani e non, e tanto altro, non sono essere simpatizzanti fascisti?
La realtà è questa, così come il fatto che fratelli d'Italia NON è fascista, la Meloni NON è Mussolini, i votanti di FDI NON sono tutti fascisti
Se uno è nostalgico del fascismo chi vota secondo te? Un votante di Casa Pound vota terzo polo?


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2022)

*Il Tempo: Meloni pronta a ricevere l'incarico anche senza FI. Pertanto, è improbabile che la Meloni possa non avere la maggioranza in un governo che comprenderà anche i ministri forzisti tra cui il coordinatore nazionale Antonio Tajani.*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2022)

*Domani incontro Meloni-Berlusconi nella sede di FDI.*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Domani incontro Meloni-Berlusconi nella sede di FDI.*


*TG5: Segnali di distensione da parte di FI che di FDI.*


----------



## Sam (16 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Avere in casa oggetti che emulano i simboli del fascismo, ritratti e foto del Duce, fare il saluto romano, rinnegare le festività della repubblica/liberazione, dichiarazioni, manifestazioni, alleanze/simpatie con i veri partiti post-fascisti italiani e non, e tanto altro, non sono essere simpatizzanti fascisti?


No, vuol dire essere un'idiota che non sa neanche di cosa parla o un opportunista, se poi fai parte di un partito di Destra.
Oppure tutti gli imbecilli con indosso le magliette di Che Guevara, che poi si fanno dare la paghetta dalla mamma, sono comunisti?




Simo98 ha scritto:


> La realtà è questa, così come il fatto che fratelli d'Italia NON è fascista, la Meloni NON è Mussolini, i votanti di FDI NON sono tutti fascisti
> Se uno è nostalgico del fascismo chi vota secondo te? Un votante di Casa Pound vota terzo polo?


Nessun elettore o militante di Fratelli d'Italia è realmente fascista, così come gli imbecilli che militano in Casa Pound o Forza Nuova.
Il Fascismo non è un movimento di Destra, non è un movimento conservatore e non è un movimento cattolico.

C'è un solo movimento in Italia che è davvero fascista, e non è nessuno dei movimenti che hai citato, tant'è che i sedicenti fascisti di cui tu parli se ne stanno ben alla larga, perché sanno con chi avrebbero a che fare.
Ed è un movimento che nessuno osa nemmeno invitare nelle trasmissioni, se non in rarissimi casi, a differenza dei pagliacci come Di Stefano, che alla prima occasione si è unito a quel paraculo di Adinolfi, e ha creato un partito che non parla di avvenimenti antecedenti agli anni '80.

E dato che con un fascista, iscritto a movimenti fascisti, ci stai parlando non venirmi ad insegnare cosa votiamo, perché i VERI fascisti NON VOTANO NESSUNO di questi signori. NESSUNO.

Il fascismo è un movimento anti-partitocratico, SOCIALISTA, anti-capitalista, organicista e nazionalista. Non ha nulla a che spartire con servi dei giudei o della NATO, che si riempono la pancia con l'economia di mercato.


Quindi basta parlare di fascismo.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG5: Segnali di distensione da parte di FI che di FDI.*


Si è capito, alla fine l'infermiera di notte sarà piazzata. Spero di essere smentito.


----------



## Andris (16 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> * TG5: Segnali di distensione da parte di FI che di FDI.*


ieri Il Tempo parlava di un big del partito FDI che aveva annunciato il rischio di nuove elezioni a gennaio
credo verrebbe dimezzato FI in caso di nuove elezioni immediate e resterebbe giusto Tajani ministro
alla fine lo sanno anche loro...


----------



## 7vinte (16 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si è capito, alla fine l'infermiera di notte sarà piazzata. Spero di essere smentito.


Ma che fastidio vi da se fosse messa tipo al turismo? Tanto ormai


----------



## 7vinte (16 Ottobre 2022)

Sta tornando il sereno


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Ottobre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma che fastidio vi da se fosse messa tipo al turismo? Tanto ormai



Che abbiamo tanto criticato il "governo dei migliori", o il governo con di maio, tonineli, azzolina, quindi questo governo non lo facciamo partire subito monco con delle mezze seghe come Ronzulli e altre badanti.
Si mettano i più competenti del partito, non le badanti che cambiano ogni giorno il catetere al cyborg.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> No, vuol dire essere un'idiota che non sa neanche di cosa parla o un opportunista, se poi fai parte di un partito di Destra.
> Oppure tutti gli imbecilli con indosso le magliette di Che Guevara, che poi si fanno dare la paghetta dalla mamma, sono comunisti?
> 
> 
> ...


e qual è sto partito?


----------



## Sam (16 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e qual è sto partito?


Già scritto più di una volta, MFL-PSN.

Per correttezza, andrebbe citato anche NSAB-MLNS, però non lo cito mai in quanto non si definisce fascista, ma nazionalsocialista.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Aggiornate il topic principale.



Ne apriamo uno nuovo tra un paio di giorni.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Ottobre 2022)

*Parole che sanno di un passo indietro per il bene della coalizione quella della Sen. Licia Ronzulli in una nota:


'Il caso Ronzulli non è mai esistito, e comunque non esiste più. Io sono figlia di un carabiniere, mio padre ha servito il Paese nell'Arma per tanti anni e mi ha insegnato che servire la Patria è il primo dovere di ogni cittadino e prima di tutto di chi ha responsabilità pubbliche. L'Italia ha bisogno di avere un governo al più presto, con una squadra di alto profilo, sostenuta da una coalizione di centro-destra unita, coesa e compatta, così come si è presentata agli italiani e così come ci hanno chiesto gli italiani. Nella squadra di governo - sottolinea Ronzulli - Forza Italia dovrà svolgere il ruolo importante, sul piano dei contenuti e degli assetti, che le è stato conferito dal consenso degli elettori. Nei prossimi giorni il centro destra si presenterà unito al Colle, per proporre al Presidente della Repubblica di conferire l'incarico all'on. Meloni, che ha il diritto-dovere di guidare il paese per portarlo fuori dalla crisi. A dispetto delle ricostruzioni malevole, io ho sempre lavorato per questo, anche in occasione della votazione per il Presidente del Senato. Continuerò a farlo, da senatrice della Repubblica o in qualunque ruolo il Presidente Berlusconi ritenesse di indicarmi". *


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Parole che sanno di un passo indietro per il bene della coalizione quella della Sen. Licia Ronzulli in una nota:
> 
> 
> 'Il caso Ronzulli non è mai esistito, e comunque non esiste più. Io sono figlia di un carabiniere, mio padre ha servito il Paese nell'Arma per tanti anni e mi ha insegnato che servire la Patria è il primo dovere di ogni cittadino e prima di tutto di chi ha responsabilità pubbliche. L'Italia ha bisogno di avere un governo al più presto, con una squadra di alto profilo, sostenuta da una coalizione di centro-destra unita, coesa e compatta, così come si è presentata agli italiani e così come ci hanno chiesto gli italiani. Nella squadra di governo - sottolinea Ronzulli - Forza Italia dovrà svolgere il ruolo importante, sul piano dei contenuti e degli assetti, che le è stato conferito dal consenso degli elettori. Nei prossimi giorni il centro destra si presenterà unito al Colle, per proporre al Presidente della Repubblica di conferire l'incarico all'on. Meloni, che ha il diritto-dovere di guidare il paese per portarlo fuori dalla crisi. A dispetto delle ricostruzioni malevole, io ho sempre lavorato per questo, anche in occasione della votazione per il Presidente del Senato. Continuerò a farlo, da senatrice della Repubblica o in qualunque ruolo il Presidente Berlusconi ritenesse di indicarmi". *


Bene. Un po' di autocritica è sempre ben accetta, basta che poi a lungo andare non si trovi il pretesto di risollevare il caso.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Ottobre 2022)

Il padr...ehm, alleato americano ha un messaggio per Gioggia e i suoi _partners _dell'Unione Europea, nonché per i rispettivi popoli: METTETEVI PIU' CALZINI!


----------



## TheKombo (16 Ottobre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Il padr...ehm, alleato americano ha un messaggio per Gioggia e i suoi _partners _dell'Unione Europea, nonché per i rispettivi popoli: METTETEVI PIU' CALZINI!
> Vedi l'allegato 3581


Auguri 
...... è un mondo bellissimo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Ottobre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Parole che sanno di un passo indietro per il bene della coalizione quella della Sen. Licia Ronzulli in una nota:
> 
> 
> 'Il caso Ronzulli non è mai esistito, e comunque non esiste più. Io sono figlia di un carabiniere, mio padre ha servito il Paese nell'Arma per tanti anni e mi ha insegnato che servire la Patria è il primo dovere di ogni cittadino e prima di tutto di chi ha responsabilità pubbliche. L'Italia ha bisogno di avere un governo al più presto, con una squadra di alto profilo, sostenuta da una coalizione di centro-destra unita, coesa e compatta, così come si è presentata agli italiani e così come ci hanno chiesto gli italiani. Nella squadra di governo - sottolinea Ronzulli - Forza Italia dovrà svolgere il ruolo importante, sul piano dei contenuti e degli assetti, che le è stato conferito dal consenso degli elettori. Nei prossimi giorni il centro destra si presenterà unito al Colle, per proporre al Presidente della Repubblica di conferire l'incarico all'on. Meloni, che ha il diritto-dovere di guidare il paese per portarlo fuori dalla crisi. A dispetto delle ricostruzioni malevole, io ho sempre lavorato per questo, anche in occasione della votazione per il Presidente del Senato. Continuerò a farlo, da senatrice della Repubblica o in qualunque ruolo il Presidente Berlusconi ritenesse di indicarmi". *



Completamente inaffidabile e falsa come Giuda.

Ma può dire quello che vuole, basta che si levi dalle palle.


----------



## smallball (17 Ottobre 2022)

Alle parole della Ronzulli credo molto poco


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Ottobre 2022)

Ammazza oh, a giudicare dalla gente presente pare stia arrivando il papa alla sede di fratelli d'Italia  
Invece è il cyborg


----------



## Devil man (17 Ottobre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Parole che sanno di un passo indietro per il bene della coalizione quella della Sen. Licia Ronzulli in una nota:
> 
> 
> 'Il caso Ronzulli non è mai esistito, e comunque non esiste più. Io sono figlia di un carabiniere, mio padre ha servito il Paese nell'Arma per tanti anni e mi ha insegnato che servire la Patria è il primo dovere di ogni cittadino e prima di tutto di chi ha responsabilità pubbliche. L'Italia ha bisogno di avere un governo al più presto, con una squadra di alto profilo, sostenuta da una coalizione di centro-destra unita, coesa e compatta, così come si è presentata agli italiani e così come ci hanno chiesto gli italiani. Nella squadra di governo - sottolinea Ronzulli - Forza Italia dovrà svolgere il ruolo importante, sul piano dei contenuti e degli assetti, che le è stato conferito dal consenso degli elettori. Nei prossimi giorni il centro destra si presenterà unito al Colle, per proporre al Presidente della Repubblica di conferire l'incarico all'on. Meloni, che ha il diritto-dovere di guidare il paese per portarlo fuori dalla crisi. A dispetto delle ricostruzioni malevole, io ho sempre lavorato per questo, anche in occasione della votazione per il Presidente del Senato. Continuerò a farlo, da senatrice della Repubblica o in qualunque ruolo il Presidente Berlusconi ritenesse di indicarmi". *


Suo padre lassù sarà fiera di lei e delle notti passati con il Bomba


----------



## Devil man (17 Ottobre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Il padr...ehm, alleato americano ha un messaggio per Gioggia e i suoi _partners _dell'Unione Europea, nonché per i rispettivi popoli: METTETEVI PIU' CALZINI!
> Vedi l'allegato 3581


da Novembre Biden potrà solo dormire, perchè senza congresso sarà solo un pupazzo senza poteri, da li poi per lui si prospetteranno due scelte... o si dimette oppure riceverà sul tavolo un impeachment a settimana.

altro che sonnichiare, salutare i fantasmi o mangiare gelati... questo qui pregherà di non essere più presidente


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Ottobre 2022)

Per fortuna che i cattivoni erano quelli di destra, gli elettori della Meloni ecc... quello che stanno tuttora facendo al La Russa tra scritte sui muri e minacce di morte fa rabbrividire.

Il tanto osannato popolo della sinistra eccolo qua. Tra l'altro dopo aver preso parola dalla Segre ha fatto un bellissimo discorso.


----------

